# collectible tier list ★



## mogyay

seliph said:
			
		

> hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some clarification on how the tiers work.



*if you think anything else should move, please post in the thread so it can be discussed*!


*link to the spreadsheet*


04/0 edit ------ *hi! since the tier list on the op is wildly out of date i just deleted it as to encourage people to look at seliph's spreadsheet which is up to date, let me know your feedback! if you are too lazy to click on a link let me know coz maybe i could inspire myself to actually update it with null's updates. luv u guys*​


----------



## duckykate

yay mog this is so good


----------



## Jacob

Thank you so much for doing this for us mog!!


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks mog <3

Also hope this will cause some better pricing w/ collectibles as well.


----------



## Nougat

Oh whoa, some differences than in the other values thread! But I guess this does make more sense - like the Sweet Feather, which has now become so rare that it definitely doubled in value. Thanks mogyay!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Now you don't have to be afraid to call people out if they're ripping you off


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Now you don't have to be afraid to call people out if they're ripping you off



My thought exactly, hope people will learn and don't be all capitalist because lol event stuff or such.


----------



## Coach

This list will be very helpful for working out the fairness of trades, so thanks! Though, off the top of my head I would suggest that the Christmas Candy and Apple be moved to tier 6 since the apple goes for 500TBT or below most of the time and I've seen multiple people selling Christmas candies for ~250 TBT.


----------



## Lancelot

YASSSSSSSSSSSS MOGYAY (and Jacob)


----------



## LambdaDelta

all the attachments until the love ball are broken for me

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, I feel like tier 1 and 2 need separate names

good work otherwise though


----------



## duckykate

LambdaDelta said:


> all the attachments until the love ball are broken for me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, I feel like tier 1 and 2 need separate names
> 
> good work otherwise though



She said at the bottom of the post that she'll correct them when she gets home


----------



## LambdaDelta

katezilla said:


> She said at the bottom of the post that she'll correct them when she gets home



ah, I actually missed that part


----------



## MasterM64

Thank you Mogyay for making this!  I agree with most of it and I plan on using this thread as another reference for pricing in my shop!  Before I do though, I think there are few exceptions that need to be fixed:

- I think the Rad Feather should be in Tier 3 because it is very rare (from what I have read, there are less of them out there than White Feathers), I have seen very few come up for sale, and I have only sold 1 ever in my shop's history.

- I think the Dark Easter Egg should also be in Tier 3 because I don't see any for sale often (I think me and Kevinnn are the only ones selling them right now) and I think they are worth at least 4k due to their rarity.

- I also think all Spellectibles needs to be in Tier 8 (& I also think Tier 8 should be defined as 100 or less, not just less than 100) because I have had huge amounts of them for 100 or less in my shop and they don't really sell that much at all sadly. :/

- Green Candy & Blue Candy should also be in Tier 8 because I have them both for way less than 100 in my shop and I don't see them sell quickly either.

- Retired/Stale Cake should also be in Tier 7 because they don't sell often for less than 200.

- Like Coach said, I think Apples should be in Tier 6 since I rarely see them sell unless they are below 600.

- Lump of Coal should also be in Tier 6 since I don't see them sell for more than 450.

- I think Waluigi and Pikachu Easter Eggs should be in Tier 5 since I rarely see them up for sale (& only recently have more of both come up for sale in the market because of 1 seller in particular) and they are both really popular.


This is all I can think of at the moment, but I think is a super awesome guide and I could see it becoming the new standard that the entire market references! 

*EDIT: Fixed some grammar errors, I can tell that my English brain is out of it today... xD*


----------



## Heyden

Awesome you guys actually made it, thanks mog/jacob :]

Mittens should be tier 9 bc people won?t even take them for free  jk


----------



## Chicha

Wow, fantastic list mog & Jacob! I think it's pretty accurate!

The only collectible I can see moving up to Tier 1 later on is the love ball. The demand for it has been pretty high. I can easily see it become the next star glow wand. I'm curious to see how the easter event will change things.


----------



## The Pennifer

Nice work! Good job  ... very useful


----------



## digimon

thank you for taking the time to make this! <3 it's really nice to see all the collectibles laid out like this c:


----------



## mogyay

awww, thank u for all the rly nice replies, it means a lot, i thought there might be a few grumbles about yet another thread but i find this style a lot more approachable and easy than an outright guide price!! i'm v sleepy so i'm about to pass out but i'll address all the updates tomorrow as i haven't had a chance to look properly but i'm glad ppl are contributing as i think this will make the most fair guide ALSO LOVE TAKING CREDIT but jacob basically did all this, me and a few other of us just chipped in annoyingly occasionally!!


----------



## duckykate

I helped

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a reminder guys, just because something hasnt been sold very often doesn't necessarily mean it's rare, often times people just arent interested in it


----------



## mogyay

MasterM64 said:


> snip



*rad feather*





 [moving up]: i do agree that it probably should be placed a bit higher but i don't believe it's particularly sought after, recent sales (correct me if i'm wrong) from jacob to trundle are at 2.5k which is where it's at in the tier list, will move it up slightly 

*dark egg*





 [remaining]: again, it's not really sought after, anyone selling usually has a hard time selling it for it's supposed 'worth' and the sale is usually after a long time searching, they're rare but i don't think they're actually all too popular atm 

*spellectibles*











 [moving down]: agreed, i'll move them down for the time being! don't see a lot of sales on them however i'm only going to move them to down to the bottom of tier 7 as i still think while very highly saturated in the market (as in there's so many circulating among a small userbase) they're still probably worth more than a lot of others in tier 8, will review later if need be

*green cady*





 [moving down]: agreed, will move down, didn't realise they had lost their value so much

*stale cake*





 [moving down]: agreed, a lot of them in the market still and not that popular, will move down

*lump of coal *





 [moving down]: agreed, while i do think there's still popularity for them (more than the christmas dolls anyway) they don't sell for 600 anymore, i'll move it to the tier below
*
apple *





 [moving down]: had no idea they had become so unpopular, will move apple down to the top of tier 6

*waluigi and pikachu*








 [moving up]: i'll move them both waluigi up a tier and pika to the top of the tier it's currently in but i don't believe there's a resurgence of popularity for them both, i think there's just a few users who happened to want them recently

*christmas candy*





 [moving down]: yeah i'm not sure why we had it so high, moving it down now lol

*love ball *





 [moving up]: moving up next to disco egg, it as become crazy popular lately with multiple threads and not a lot of people willing to sell

thanks guys, as always please let me know if you disagree with anything above, i am not the authority on collectibles and anything i say i've usually consulted other collectible crazed individuals, on that note though it would be better if we had an easier environment to speak in which is why we should bombard justin with having a collectible channel in the discord channel so we can talk about changes more easily


----------



## Trundle

mogyay said:


> *rad feather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [moving up]: i do agree that it probably should be placed a bit higher but i don't believe it's particularly sought after, recent sales (correct me if i'm wrong) from jacob to trundle are at 2.5k which is where it's at in the tier list, will move it up slightly



I believe the sale was actually 3.2k TBT Bells, so yeah it's in the correct spot in the list from the 3k-6k range.


----------



## mogyay

Trundle said:


> I believe the sale was actually 3.2k TBT Bells, so yeah it's in the correct spot in the list from the 3k-6k range.



ahh thanks for letting me know trundle  glad i moved it up then, it could probably go above the clover tbh but i'll wait until all of the clover hype dies down to decide that


----------



## Biancasbotique

i think you should move the sweet feather to tier 10 so i can afford one  


please? lol


----------



## Moonfish

Biancasbotique said:


> i think you should move the sweet feather to tier 10 so i can afford one
> 
> 
> please? lol



That’s not how it works lol.


----------



## toadsworthy

i bought my party popper for 9k? and i think thats the most recent one.... idk if i would pay 10k and if anyone could get that for it nowadays


----------



## lizardon

Just realized I have 6 pieces of Tier 1


----------



## Lancelot

toadsworthy said:


> i bought my party popper for 9k? and i think thats the most recent one.... idk if i would pay 10k and if anyone could get that for it nowadays



I'd out it at the bottom of tier one under the yellow house, cause this isnt a price guide really. Not really about how much they sell for


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> i bought my party popper for 9k? and i think thats the most recent one.... idk if i would pay 10k and if anyone could get that for it nowadays



I got mine a couple weeks ago for a disco egg + leaf ticket egg + regular easter egg + chocolate cake + 1.3ktbt. Idek what monetary value that ends up being but I think the bottom of tier 1 is a good place for it because it's still rare, desirable, and fairly expensive.


----------



## Heyden

I traded my final boss feather for a party popper, then that popper for a star wand, so I’d say the party popper is definitely a stable Tier 1.


----------



## Bcat

....I question the sweet feather. All the sales in the spreadsheet are around 5k. Though I guess it's there because it's so rarely sold.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and popsicles for 1.5k??? dude I see those go for 500-750


----------



## cornimer

Bcat said:


> ....I question the sweet feather. All the sales in the spreadsheet are around 5k. Though I guess it's there because it's so rarely sold.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and popsicles for 1.5k??? dude I see those go for 500-750



Sweet feathers definitely deserve to be tier 1, I traded a yellow house and pink feather for mine (I was a bit desperate but like that just shows how unwilling most people are to give them up)

5k may have been accurate around the time of the fair when there were more in circulation but nobody is selling/trading them anymore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> Sweet feathers definitely deserve to be tier 1, I traded a yellow house and pink feather for mine (I was a bit desperate but like that just shows how unwilling most people are to give them up)
> 
> 5k may have been accurate around the time of the fair when there were more in circulation but nobody is selling/trading them anymore



I still feel kinda bad about that trade...I know it wasn't really equal


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I still feel kinda bad about that trade...I know it wasn't really equal



It's ok I care more about how much I personally value the collectibles than the trade being equal according to guide values. Like I traded my star wand for a yoshi egg back in 2016 lmao. I think I'm the only person who has been able to acquire a sweet feather in recent times so it's still a success for me
Actually nvm I think toads got one like last week but before that I was the only person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> It's ok I care more about how much I personally value the collectibles than the trade being equal according to guide values. Like I traded my star wand for a yoshi egg back in 2016 lmao. I think I'm the only person who has been able to acquire a sweet feather in recent times so it's still a success for me
> Actually nvm I think toads got one like last week but before that I was the only person



Well I'm glad you don't feel ripped off.  That Sweet Feather was my most prized collectible before I traded it off, so it's great you're getting just as much enjoyment out of it as I did. c:


----------



## digimon

Bcat said:


> and popsicles for 1.5k??? dude I see those go for 500-750



i think i bought mine for 1.1k (or maybe 1k, i gotta double check) and i feel like i’ve seen one being sold for 1k recently

edit: double checked and i got mine for 1.1k c:


----------



## moonbyu

thanks for this!


----------



## Bcat

I guess I’m just out of touch with the collectibles market then bc dang


----------



## lizardon

Well, I haven't collected collectables for over 2 years I think, so I didn't work on any new ones for long time.. Anyways, i will just keep my old ones..


----------



## LambdaDelta

lizardon said:


> Just realized I have 6 pieces of Tier 1



seeing your lineup, is that 6 different or 6 total?

I'm guessing the latter, but maybe you just *really* want to show off that double pinwheel while keeping it all to one line


----------



## lizardon

LambdaDelta said:


> seeing your lineup, is that 6 different or 6 total?
> 
> I'm guessing the latter, but maybe you just *really* want to show off that double pinwheel while keeping it all to one line



6 total..
That letter? Well, that was the first one I was working hard to get


----------



## LambdaDelta

lizardon said:


> That letter? Well, that was the first one I was working hard to get



methinks you misread, but congrats on getting it regardless


----------



## lizardon

LambdaDelta said:


> methinks you misread, but congrats on getting it regardless



opps, sorry just realized..


----------



## lizardon

Well, good to get a Star, bye to one of my pinwheel!
I had 3 pinwheels before, now only 1 left..


----------



## Lancelot

lizardon said:


> Well, good to get a Star, bye to one of my pinwheel!
> I had 3 pinwheels before, now only 1 left..



You should 10000 percent sell ne your last one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Me*


----------



## lizardon

B3N said:


> You should 10000 percent sell ne your last one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Me*



lol


----------



## mogyay

i'm thinking of moving the star wand tbh, IS IT BECAUSE I HAVE TWO AND I WANNA FEEL IMPORTANT? probably. but black and boss feathers just don't really seem like they're particularly sought after and i've seen so many wand sales recently!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> i'm thinking of moving the star wand tbh, IS IT BECAUSE I HAVE TWO AND I WANNA FEEL IMPORTANT? probably. but black and boss feathers just don't really seem like they're particularly sought after and i've seen so many wand sales recently!!!



tbh, the final boss feather's price feels like far more an indication of availability than desirability


----------



## mogyay

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, the final boss feather's price feels like far more an indication of availability than desirability



very true, but then surely sellers would be willing to sell for less in this climate, every feather has seen a reduction in price except those ones, i think the true price of it now is probably a lot less than we think BUT in saying that i have no idea bc there's not a lot of sales, i was just remarking about moving wands bc there's been so many threads lately and the tier list ain't really all about the price. i'll keep it for now though, interesting to hear what other ppl think tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, the final boss feather's price feels like far more an indication of availability than desirability



wow i totally read ur comment wrong the first time i'm sorry! ye i 100% agree with u, idk if that means i should move it up or not tho : ( like does the rarity outweigh the popularity u kno


----------



## Lancelot

Bump


----------



## toadsworthy

Vampnessa said:


> It's ok I care more about how much I personally value the collectibles than the trade being equal according to guide values. Like I traded my star wand for a yoshi egg back in 2016 lmao. I think I'm the only person who has been able to acquire a sweet feather in recent times so it's still a success for me
> Actually nvm I think toads got one like last week but before that I was the only person



beech i acquired a sweet feather none too long ago


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> beech i acquired a sweet feather none too long ago






			
				Vampnessa said:
			
		

> *Actually nvm I think toads got one like last week but before that I was the only person*


I remembered you


----------



## Nougat

Bumping this one to the top again!


----------



## Jacob

☆ Bump ☆


----------



## Lancelot

Bump


----------



## Nougat

So.. Should we add the Spring Sakura's somewhere?


----------



## mogyay

Nougat said:


> So.. Should we add the Spring Sakura's somewhere?



we should, i was thinking until all were in circulation though and they were removed from the shop until we have a clear idea of worth, what do you think?  i'm happy to put it in now too though!


----------



## Jacob

Bumping this to the front



mogyay said:


> we should, i was thinking until all were in circulation though and they were removed from the shop until we have a clear idea of worth, what do you think?  i'm happy to put it in now too though!



I also think you should hold out on putting it in a tier, so people don’t lose out if their values increase/decrease dramatically. Especially with Easter coming, maybe there should be a new ‘tier’ of unvalued collectibles before we can place them anywhere else?


----------



## mogyay

Jacob said:


> Bumping this to the front
> 
> 
> 
> I also think you should hold out on putting it in a tier, so people don’t lose out if their values increase/decrease dramatically. Especially with Easter coming, maybe there should be a new ‘tier’ of unvalued collectibles before we can place them anywhere else?



roger that, as soon as the eggs are released i'll make the new tier  i don't want the sakura to feel too lonely


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> roger that, as soon as the eggs are released i'll make the new tier  i don't want the sakura to feel too lonely



Just an idea to add alongside this New Tier, could we possibly make it so that all new collectibles released have to be in the tier for a complete month or 2 before being added to a designated tier so the market has more of a say in how they get classified? By doing this approach, I also think it will reduce the likelihood of the collectible getting moved in the future since it would have been classified through an ample amount of information. o/


----------



## Biancasbotique

bumpity bump


----------



## lizardon

bump


----------



## togepixels

what's the difference between the cake and the tasty cake? i haven't been on in yonks and have just realised that i have cake but not tasty cake - is the regular one not available any more? x


----------



## toadsworthy

togepixels said:


> what's the difference between the cake and the tasty cake? i haven't been on in yonks and have just realised that i have cake but not tasty cake - is the regular one not available any more? x



yes, the one in your lineup is not available any more.... termed a "stale cake" for this reason.... the tasty cakes are the one slice of cake now


----------



## MasterM64

togepixels said:


> what's the difference between the cake and the tasty cake? i haven't been on in yonks and have just realised that i have cake but not tasty cake - is the regular one not available any more? x



The difference between them is just the look and one is more common than the other. Tasty Cakes replaced Cakes in the shop and Cakes are now discontinued/retired!  Hope that answers your question! o/


----------



## togepixels

MasterM64 said:


> The difference between them is just the look and one is more common than the other. Tasty Cakes replaced Cakes in the shop and Cakes are now discontinued/retired!  Hope that answers your question! o/





toadsworthy said:


> yes, the one in your lineup is not available any more.... termed a "stale cake" for this reason.... the tasty cakes are the one slice of cake now



stale cake?? that's so sad oh no!!

but tysm for your help!! i'll hold onto him, he's an old boy x


----------



## mogyay

helloooo, going to update this later today!

what are everyone's thoughts? seems as though dreamy has a bit of an edge on nightmare looking at the trades/sales thus far, also not sure where i'll put the zipper collectible yet but happy to hear what everyone thinks! : )


----------



## Miharu

Yeah I think dreamy egg also has an edge vs nightmare since it's in high demand. I'll think the nightmare may become worth more in the future though since both eggs are pretty popular and gorgeous! :3 As for the zipper I'll price around 150-200tbt!


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> helloooo, going to update this later today!
> 
> what are everyone's thoughts? seems as though dreamy has a bit of an edge on nightmare looking at the trades/sales thus far, also not sure where i'll put the zipper collectible yet but happy to hear what everyone thinks! : )



Hey Mogyay, in your opinion, do you think these should be in a New Tier for a month or so before promoting collectibles to actual tiers? When it comes to my input (especially about the Zipper Sakuras), my thoughts are below! 

*Thinking the order of desirability of the new Easter collectibles it definitely is in the following order from what I can tell (highest to lowest):*

Dreamy -> Nightmare -> Pastel Disco -> Zipper Sakura -> Ditto -> Red Pikmin

*When it comes to actual rarity (in terms of supply numbers), it is the following:*

Red Pikmin -> Pastel Disco -> Nightmare -> Dreamy -> Ditto -> Zipper Sakura


What does everyone think of this conclusion?


----------



## Miharu

MasterM64 said:


> Hey Mogyay, in your opinion, do you think these should be in a New Tier for a month or so before promoting collectibles to actual tiers? When it comes to my input (especially about the Zipper Sakuras), my thoughts are below!
> 
> *Thinking the order of desirability of the new Easter collectibles it definitely is in the following order from what I can tell (highest to lowest):*
> 
> Dreamy -> Nightmare -> Pastel Disco -> Zipper Sakura -> Ditto -> Red Pikmin
> 
> *When it comes to actual rarity (in terms of supply numbers), it is the following:*
> 
> Red Pikmin -> Pastel Disco -> Nightmare -> Dreamy -> Ditto -> Zipper Sakura
> 
> 
> What does everyone think of this conclusion?



I personally think for desirability it'll be similar to yours but Zipper at the end. It's so common since it's only 1 egg too haha. I'll say:

Dreamy -> Nightmare -> Pastel Disco -> Ditto -> Red Pikmin -> Zipper Sakura :3


----------



## MasterM64

Miharu said:


> I personally think for desirability it'll be similar to yours but Zipper at the end. It's so common since it's only 1 egg too haha. I'll say:
> 
> Dreamy -> Nightmare -> Pastel Disco -> Ditto -> Red Pikmin -> Zipper Sakura :3



I definitely can see that now that I think on it more! I initially have seen the Zipper Sakuras selling quickly more often, but I think in the long run your scale on the desirability is more accurate.  I think the only thing I can see changing down the road is the desirability of the Red Pikmin going up a little potentially just because there are far fewer of them compared to the other eggs (I could be wrong of course and we have a similar story like the Rad Feather where it stays stuck at a certain point because rarity is just not enough to justify a higher value). What do you think?


----------



## cornimer

My opinions from what I've seen in the market so far are:
Dreamy tier 3
Nightmare tier 4
Pastel disco top of tier 5
Ditto + pikmin tier 6
Zipper sakura top of tier 7 or bottom of tier 6


----------



## deSPIRIA

dreamy definitely has the edge right now, probably a tier above. but theyll probably become more equal later (nightmare going up a tier)
ditto seems to be more high in demand right now than the pikmin, but the pikmin has a lot less sales so i see that becoming more valuable in the future. theyre being sold for 400-500. probably same tier but just a bit higher than the ditto (in the future that is, ditto definitely higher rn)
i dont think zipper sakuras will change from 150-250, in fact i dont think theyll be in demand that much after april so they might go up to 250 for the usual but they might just stay the same, idk
pastel disco egg will go up in the future i think, to about 1.5-2.1k? being sold for 1k-1.5k rn
some of it is just my thoughts and might not help but hopefully they do


----------



## Miharu

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely can see that now that I think on it more! I initially have seen the Zipper Sakuras selling quickly more often, but I think in the long run your scale on the desirability is more accurate.  I think the only thing I can see changing down the road is the desirability of the Red Pikmin going up a little potentially just because there are far fewer of them compared to the other eggs (I could be wrong of course and we have a similar story like the Rad Feather where it stays stuck at a certain point because rarity is just not enough to justify a higher value). What do you think?



I personally love the pikmin collectible. I love them just as much as I love my popsicle collectibles and that says a lot hahaha but that's my personal taste, as for what others might think I'm not sure if they will become popular or not, depending on whether or not they release more pikmin collectibles in the future. c: If they do release more pikmins in the future then I think it'll definitely become more popular, if not then I'm not so sure if they will be popular or not depending on the community's interest regardless of rarity since there are so many new collectibles and amazing ones out there as well.


----------



## mogyay

omg i'm so happy people are helping and contributing, this is what me and jacob imagined and hoped for! ok all of yours thoughts sound good, i'm gonna wait to see if anyone else chimes in and then later on tonight i'll pop them in at the consensus! and yes absolutely i'm just putting them in atm to give people a vague idea of their tiers as of right now, i'll move them up and down in the future if needed

what do u guys think about disco? do u think desirability will be the same or less or more now that it has a partner? (obv can't do much about it bc we've seen no sales or no apparent change in desirability but i'm moreso just curious about it myself)


----------



## Miharu

mogyay said:


> omg i'm so happy people are helping and contributing, this is what me and jacob imagined and hoped for! ok all of yours thoughts sound good, i'm gonna wait to see if anyone else chimes in and then later on tonight i'll pop them in at the consensus! and yes absolutely i'm just putting them in atm to give people a vague idea of their tiers as of right now, i'll move them up and down in the future if needed
> 
> what do u guys think about disco? do u think desirability will be the same or less or more now that it has a partner? (obv can't do much about it bc we've seen no sales or no apparent change in desirability but i'm moreso just curious about it myself)



I definitely think desirability will be more in the future since it now has a partner! Sales I've seen it go for has been around 1.5k tbt. :3


----------



## Jacob

I would say Dreamy T3, Nightmare and Disco at opposite ends of T4, pikmin and ditto next to eachother on T5 (but they’ll probably split in a few days)


----------



## MasterM64

Miharu said:


> I personally love the pikmin collectible. I love them just as much as I love my popsicle collectibles and that says a lot hahaha but that's my personal taste, as for what others might think I'm not sure if they will become popular or not, depending on whether or not they release more pikmin collectibles in the future. c: If they do release more pikmins in the future then I think it'll definitely become more popular, if not then I'm not so sure if they will be popular or not depending on the community's interest regardless of rarity since there are so many new collectibles and amazing ones out there as well.



I definitely love the Pikmin Egg as well and it is up there with the Kaleidoclover and Spring Shamrock in my eyes!  I definitely can see the Pikmin Egg value spike if they make more of them for the different colors. o/ We definitely will see what the future holds though! 



Jacob said:


> I would say Dreamy T3, Nightmare and Disco at opposite ends of T4, pikmin and ditto next to eachother on T5 (but they’ll probably split in a few days)



I think that is a very accurate assessment for the present and near future Jacob!  The only thing I can see changing down the line (depending on if they follow a similar trend Love & Moon Balls) is Dreamy going to tier 2 and Nightmare going to tier 3. What do you think on that hypothesis my friend?


----------



## r a t

bumping this, it’s relevant atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

bumping this, it?s relevant atm


----------



## King Dorado

hadn't looked closely at this before.   going through the thread-- i agree with BCat, that sweet feather really stands out to me as being inaccurately classified by a good margin.  I would drop it at least a tier spot, it isn't at same level as the the others in Tier 1 at all.  i've always viewed it as a 3k to 5k tbt value collectible.  I'm not aware of anyone paying 10k for one, I would think that would have been an outlier.   seems like most people who wanted one got one for 3 to 5k tbt within a few months of that Fair without much difficulty.  I know one was traded like only thirty days ago in my thread to Toads for a kaleidoclover and 1500 tbt, which would put it right in the 5k tbt range I would expect.

other than that, I would say move moon ball up with love ball.  and I would probably put original disco ball up in Tier 1. 

here's a Fun fact-- Weird Doll has indeed been traded for tbt, you just have to search for old threads to find.

btw, Chickensmoothie has a member-made tier list for their rarest collectibles that's been ongoing for like 10 years.  it doesn't have prices on it and i would recommend removing them from this one too. i've only been on there a year, and havent gotten into any high-end collectible things there (they have thousands of collectibles) so i havent paid attention to their tier list contents or to the methodology.  but my overall impression is the older members feel it causes too much rigidity in trading fwtw.  i'm pretty sure you don't have to be a member there to view threads, so if anyone has time and is curious it may be worth looking into how they created and managed theirs over the years...


----------



## toadsworthy

why is yellow feather so much better than the others.... just because no one really buys it, doesn't mean its really sought after or more valuable


----------



## dedenne

bump


----------



## Lancelot

nump


----------



## Nougat

bump


----------



## dedenne

bump


----------



## Biancasbotique

bump


----------



## Nougat

bump


----------



## toadsworthy

Bump for relevancy


----------



## Lancelot

bump


----------



## Raayzx

Bump


----------



## dedenne

bump


----------



## Raayzx

Bump


----------



## will.

bump! should probably be updated but i'm not experienced enough to give advice lol.


----------



## will.

bump!


----------



## MasterM64

Bumping this very useful thread!


----------



## BluebearL

This is such a good thread! Thanks for the guide. Hopefully this thread can stay near the top of the forum so we have it as a guide!


----------



## BluebearL

Bump


----------



## mogyay

BluebearL said:


> This is such a good thread! Thanks for the guide. Hopefully this thread can stay near the top of the forum so we have it as a guide!



awwww thank you!! sorry for not updating it guys, not been active on the forum bc i started full time employment (it sucks don't do it) but i plan on being a lot more active in the following months since new horizon has got my hyped so i will try stay more on top of it!


----------



## Jacob

Here's something I found in my notes!! It might be helpful for you mog next time you get a chance to update it, so I'll just leave it here so I don't forget in the future. Defo not necessary to update in the current state of things but I must've felt some sort of way about the position of these collectibles at one point

Outsider opinions welcome with open arms

PS. Wrote this May 14th so these might be outdated in themselves



Spoiler:  



Move Pink Feather under Disco Ball Egg
Nightmare Egg - T3
Dreamy Egg - T3
Pastel Disco Egg - T4
Ditto Egg - T5
Pikmin Egg - T5
Move Final Boss Feather under Party Popper
Move Dark Blue House under Heart Glow Wand
Move Flower wand to right below Heart wand OR right above Pinky
Sakura - T6
Zipper Sakura - T6
Insert Image for Cake


----------



## mogyay

Jacob said:


> Here's something I found in my notes!! It might be helpful for you mog next time you get a chance to update it, so I'll just leave it here so I don't forget in the future. Defo not necessary to update in the current state of things but I must've felt some sort of way about the position of these collectibles at one point
> 
> Outsider opinions welcome with open arms
> 
> PS. Wrote this May 14th so these might be outdated in themselves
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Move Pink Feather under Disco Ball Egg
> Nightmare Egg - T3
> Dreamy Egg - T3
> Pastel Disco Egg - T4
> Ditto Egg - T5
> Pikmin Egg - T5
> Move Final Boss Feather under Party Popper
> Move Dark Blue House under Heart Glow Wand
> Move Flower wand to right below Heart wand OR right above Pinky
> Sakura - T6
> Zipper Sakura - T6
> Insert Image for Cake



luv u thank u!! i will action this tmrw (ok ik u're thinking no she won't but i actually will i swear on my lyf)


----------



## Jacob

mogyay said:


> luv u thank u!! i will action this tmrw (ok ik u're thinking no she won't but i actually will i swear on my lyf)



(it's 100% ok if you don't, pretty much just made it so you don't have to try and think back about the new eggs and stuff that aren't in the list yet. Any time you get to it, that can be something to fall back on!! <3)


----------



## seeds

ive seen a pink candy collectible around the forums :0
never seen it being sold though


----------



## cornimer

seeds said:


> ive seen a pink candy collectible around the forums :0
> never seen it being sold though



It was a prize from one of the Halloween events, it's not tradeable unfortunately!


----------



## BluebearL

Bump


----------



## Maiana

BluebearL said:


> Bump



Thank you for the bump! I was looking for this the other day <3


----------



## BluebearL

kcatofayris said:


> Thank you for the bump! I was looking for this the other day <3



No problem! It is such a useful thread. Especially with tokens going around at the moment!  Just type collectable tier list in the search next time you need to find it


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Thank you for this price guide. Now I can determine how much bells I need to save up before requesting an item.

Edit: I would also like to thank Bluebear for the bump.


----------



## mogyay

OK SO

added the eggs after many a month lol

-dreamy added to the top of tier 3
-nightmare added to the bottom of tier 3
-pastel added to top of tier 4 
-zipper and regular sakura added to tier 6
- ditto and pikmin added to tier 5 (should this be in tier 6?)

also where is turnip going, lmk! honestly i have not been keeping track of sales AT ALL so if i'm wildly off let me know and i will update

also i know things are probably due a shift around which i will do soon


----------



## sej

i’ve seen a couple people selling their red turnip for about 500 tbt so i think it’s around there? i’m not too sure tho


----------



## will.

peichi said:


> i’ve seen a couple people selling their red turnip for about 500 tbt so i think it’s around there? i’m not too sure tho



500 seems to be the mark for now, but there haven't been that many sales. id probably put it high tier 6 or low tier 5.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I don't think the turnip's doing too hot right now. looking like it'll go the way of tier 6

probably from a combination of most people that wanted one having gotten theirs and just a pure lack of activity (plus it isn't as eye-catching as something like the kaleidoclover or newer rare eggs)

maybe it'll spike up in the future when new horizons is out and the site's (hopefully) more active, but right now I'm starting to think people jumped the gun too early if they were hoping for a good sum from


----------



## MapleSilver

Personally I'm curious about what Tortimer is going to be. Since there's so few of him available. 

I purchased my Tortimer collectible for 500 Bells if that helps.


----------



## BluebearL

MapleSilver said:


> Personally I'm curious about what Tortimer is going to be. Since there's so few of him available.
> 
> I purchased my Tortimer collectible for 500 Bells if that helps.



Me to! I really want to know how much he will end up being worth. Also I would love to know how much the blue rose is worth (I know it’s on the tier list) but I don’t see many of them being sold...


----------



## will.

bump : )


----------



## Azrael

Bump <3


----------



## mogyay

hi hons!!! thanks for bumping, u guys rock!







 - added to tier 6





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - added to tier 2, still expensive but lbr no one's rly wanting them


i'm gonna wait out tortimer! can only seem to find one price on tortimer (thanks marshalfan!!) but looking like it will be in tier 6 as well, interesting there's so little circulating tho so watch this space

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm gonna move kleidoclover next time i can be bothered, feel like people struggle to sell it for 3k


----------



## will.

i think flower wand should be moved to tier 7....


----------



## lizardon

bump


----------



## lizardon

Was final boss feather moved from Tier 1 to Tier 2?
I bought mine for almost 11-12k few months ago


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> hi hons!!! thanks for bumping, u guys rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - added to tier 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - added to tier 2, still expensive but lbr no one's rly wanting them
> 
> 
> *i'm gonna wait out tortimer! can only seem to find one price on tortimer (thanks marshalfan!!) but looking like it will be in tier 6 as well, interesting there's so little circulating tho so watch this space*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *i'm gonna move kleidoclover next time i can be bothered, feel like people struggle to sell it for 3k*



When it comes to Tortimer, I think he should be more at the Middle of the Road sort of area since I think he is already at that value and could go up more potentially depending on if he gets re-released or not due to there being so few Tortimers out there.

When it comes to the Kaleidoclover, selling for 3k seems to be the going rate, it is just that the market is slow at the moment for more expensive collectibles due to there being less TBT in circulation compared to the past. Another thing to consider is that I think New Horizons is going to stabilize the value of the Kaleidoclover because I can see a lot of people wanting it to due to a lot of people playing Pocket Camp before the new game most likely.

Just some thoughts to consider. o/


----------



## will.

data to add -

sold 3 more spring sakuras for 150 each
bought a mori house for 2.2k and another for 1k (from masterm64 as a friend discount! ♡)
bought a pink house for 1.2k


----------



## Wildtown

the dark blue house should be moved down to 3-4 tier as it sells for under 3k


----------



## will.

Wildtown said:


> the dark blue house should be moved down to 3-4 tier as it sells for under 3k



i disagree only because it rarely sells and i’m sure someone could get like 4 or 5k from it


----------



## Wildtown

will. said:


> i disagree only because it rarely sells and i’m sure someone could get like 4 or 5k from it



i bought one for 2500 (the one in your lineup) and glow is selling one for 2750 i think


----------



## Jacob

I think it can sometimes get confusing because this list isn't based on how much a collectible sells for, its more of what collectible trades are worthwhile by taking into account how many [buying] threads there are, how long a [selling] thread takes, and how often the collectibles get displayed or talked about. I think the average prices are there to be helpful for people to compare a large amount of collectibles very easily, but for example, T2 can have collectibles that cost more than 10k or less than 6k. We can maybe also think about taking out the prices entirely from the list

I think with the little amount of members compared to the amount of collectibles, it's becoming impossible to assign an average price to collectibles now. There is data so far and few between that the currency rate can completely change between sales of a Pinwheel for instance.


That being said I also think the flower wand maybe could be moved up in the list




omg why do I care so much


----------



## cornimer

Move flower wand to the same tier as weird doll because you can't get one nowadays unless someone gifts one to you


----------



## will.

wait i just realized i put the data on the tier list and not the spreadsheet OOPS ignore that hehe!!


----------



## Midoriya

Bump c:


----------



## Coach

Bump


----------



## Seroja

boop


----------



## Maiana

bump since i was looking for this


----------



## Alienfish

Keep up the good work xo.

Also just wanna give you a heads up it says "Pasel Disco Egg" instead of Pastel d:


----------



## Nougat

bump


----------



## Nougat

Bump!

I've seen the Wix & Pierrot candies go for 2000 & 2100 TBT, if you'd like to add them to the list


----------



## Zura

Do you think the strange doll is worth a love ball?


----------



## seeds

sold a pink house for 1.5k


----------



## kikotoot

was selling a hot feather for 1.5k a mistake


----------



## Nougat

Excalibur said:


> Do you think the strange doll is worth a love ball?



I guess it depends on how much the person with the love ball wants a strange doll, and vice versa? 
I'd say yes since the doll is rarer, and potentially as wanted, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikotoot said:


> was selling a hot feather for 1.5k a mistake



Don't stress about it, some of the collectibles aren't on the right spot anymore. For example I think the Pink Feather should not be as high in the list in my opinion since it does not sell that easily (at least the last few trades/sales I've seen on the forum), but then again the Love Ball should shoot up a tier since it's so coveted and people jump on it when it surfaces.


----------



## Nougat

The first Weird Doll sold yesterday for a full glow wand set, a glam feather + a nightmare egg. 
Estimated 30k+ in value. That finally gives us a first price point to the first tier 


Also, I traded my Strange Doll for a Heart Wand. So I think the Strange Doll could start off in Tier 2, or top of Tier 3.


----------



## skarmoury

Nougat said:


> Also, I traded my Strange Doll for a Heart Wand. So I think the Strange Doll could start off in Tier 2, or top of Tier 3.



I second this! Sold mine for 4700 + pink house, so the price should round up to ~6k in value.

Probably a bottom tier 2.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Nougat said:


> The first Weird Doll sold yesterday for a full glow wand set, a glam feather + a nightmare egg.
> Estimated 30k+ in value. That finally gives us a first price point to the first tier



adding to this i think the weird doll is worth around 30-60k. its quite a huge gap since i sold mine for about 30k-40k in value but there have been offers for over 60k. if another one got sold it would be easier to put an accurate value since there would be a way to estimate something between the two. it really depends on what people with weird dolls are looking for.

it's also hard to put estimates on these collectibles as well since most of them haven't been sold for a while, or still rarely get sold
heart glow wand - 6-10k
star glow wand - 15-20k
flower glow wand - 6-8k
glam feather - 6-10k
nightmare egg - 3-3.5k


----------



## Corrie

Imma bump this because I'm sick of digging for it lol


----------



## Nougat

Bump


----------



## MasterM64

Since Weird Dolls have sold recently technically speaking, should Tier 0 be more like 20k+ now instead of "never sold"?


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Since Weird Dolls have sold recently technically speaking, should Tier 0 be more like 20k+ now instead of "never sold"?



I think mog's still out on her vacation or whatever?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> I think mog's still out on her vacation or whatever?



I'm not sure, but I have seen her on Discord though.


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## toadsworthy

I think leaf ticket egg should be bumped up to the next tier.... recent sales were at 700


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> I think leaf ticket egg should be bumped up to the next tier.... recent sales were at 700



I can agree with that as well, Leaf Ticket usually goes for 700+ from my experience.


----------



## John Wick

Peaches should be lower.

It says they go for 600 LOL I was lucky to get 150.

Drop the peaches. Nobody is paying 600.
Tis a myth.


----------



## seliph

John Wick said:


> Peaches should be lower.
> 
> It says they go for 600 LOL I was lucky to get 150.
> 
> Drop the peaches. Nobody is paying 600.
> Tis a myth.



tbh they've only dropped in price recently, they used to go for like 1k+. mog ain't a robot she'll update it when she can


----------



## John Wick

seliph said:


> tbh they've only dropped in price recently, they used to go for like 1k+. mog ain't a robot she'll update it when she can



Oh I really wasn't asking anyone to update anything. Just giving a heads up.

BTW, I've been selling those same peaches since early 2018 and only gotten 150 then too.

Today I got rid of my last two.


----------



## lsabella

Good for you!  That’s nice of you to give a heads up. :}


----------



## John Wick

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## seliph

John Wick said:


> Oh I really wasn't asking anyone to update anything. Just giving a heads up.
> 
> BTW, I've been selling those same peaches since early 2018 and only gotten 150 then too.
> 
> Today I got rid of my last two.



i just re-checked the list and they're in the 200-600 tbt category, and they do still sell for 200-250 now so it is still fairly accurate.

(also sidenote mog's my best friend and constantly getting asked about updating this on discord so i just don't want her to feel pressured)


----------



## John Wick

seliph said:


> i just re-checked the list and they're in the 200-600 tbt category, and they do still sell for 200-250 now so it is still fairly accurate.
> 
> (also sidenote mog's my best friend and constantly getting asked about updating this on discord so i just don't want her to feel pressured)



I didn't know it was an update thread actually. I only posted what I've sold my peaches for to help others.

I don't know what discord is, and wasn't asking anything of anybody, so there's no pressure.


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## Cheryll

Nice! This is helpful.


----------



## mogyay

thanks for your patience everyone! absolutely not lazy, just waiting for collectibles to be in circulation for a while before i add them :eyes:

in terms of updates biggest one is removing tier 0, didn't think we'd see the day but weird dolls are finally in circulation wowie! will we see the day when it's not the king of collectibles stay tuned 

*updates* 

weird doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - tier 0 to the top of tier 1 
strange doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - added to the bottom of tier 2
wix and pierrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - added to the top of tier 3

also some minor changes that i updated 

*flower wand*,* pinky* and* invader* all got moved up a couple places to the top of tier 3 - being seeing a lot of demand recently 
*yellow* and *fresh feather* also moved up a couple places 
*kaliedoclover * moved down to tier 4 from tier 3 - people having trouble selling them and not so high in value anymore
*purple bat potion* more in circulation from halloween so have moved down to bottom of tier 5
as per previous discussion moved *peach* and* apple* lower in their tiers (sidenote: but it's hard with the lower tiers because they're all so similar in price, i'll maybe think about splitting them up further but that's for another time)
also as per previous talk *leaf ticket egg* moved up to tier 5 from 6 

______________________

want to say thank you to everyone in the collectibles discord for helping me with the changes! (lambda, rosie, vanessa, jacob, emolga, will), it'd be great to have some new discussion and opinions though so please feel free to join if you love anything collectibles! it's a pretty small but active group and we'd love to have you! lastly, if there's anything you disagree with or think needs changing please post here and i'll (eventually) get round to updates

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and here's the link to the discord should anyone like to join (please do) 

https://discord.gg/8QrEWR


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd actually personally say weird doll should still be in tier 0 with having tier 0 being like 30-50k+ price range or something, but that might just be me

since it still far and beyond outstrips everything else


----------



## Hat'

thank you this update and for your time!!!!


----------



## MasterM64

Just a suggestion since Weird Doll is officially in Tier 1 now: Could Tier 1 max value be increased to 50k+ to better represent the Weird Doll's value? Weird Doll could also always be a tier of its own still (Tier 0), but be 50k+ essentially. What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## John Wick

I just think it's an absurdly high amount for such an ugly creature.


----------



## MasterM64

John Wick said:


> I just think it's an absurdly high amount for such an ugly creature.



I know some people think it is ugly and I respect your opinion, but it does however have an absurd value due to the collectible being a legend essentially that just miraculously became available again.


----------



## Nougat

Thanks mog for the update!

A few of my recent trades & purchases:
-traded my strange doll for a heart wand
-traded my dreamy egg + eevee egg for a moon ball
-bought a peach for 300
-bought a coco for 200
-bought a jingle doll for 50 (it was a quick sale though)
-bought a pumpkin cupcake for 200
-sold that same pumpkin cupcake for 150 (discounted though)
-bought a jack for 200
-bought a voodoo doll for 100


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

John Wick said:


> I just think it's an absurdly high amount for such an ugly creature.



Weird Doll did nothing to deserve this


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Weird Doll did nothing to deserve this



Repeat after me dear.

Weird Doll is not alive. ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

John Wick said:


> Repeat after me dear.
> 
> Weird Doll is not alive. ^_^



There's still no reason to be unkind to it.


----------



## John Wick

It's a little graphic. I'm not being unkind to any living creature.


----------



## Lavamaize

Why was weird doll moved to 10-20k when it's minium value is like double that?


----------



## BluebearL

Lavamaize said:


> Why was weird doll moved to 10-20k when it's minium value is like double that?



It’s min value is not really worth double that. 10k is pretty much to highest price for everything except the weird doll and it is double at 20k! That’s a very high value but very few people (probably less than 5) have more than 40k tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It’s only sales are proof of that as well. With 5 new ones in circulation I just don’t think it’s worth more than 20k tbt. Maybe it will increase again later but I don’t really think so myself


----------



## Lavamaize

What I meant is not in TBT but collectables. Most have been sold for 30k+ in collectable s


----------



## BluebearL

I’m talking about collectables as well. Very few users can offer more


----------



## Lavamaize

MasterM64 said:


> Just a suggestion since Weird Doll is officially in Tier 1 now: Could Tier 1 max value be increased to 50k+ to better represent the Weird Doll's value? Weird Doll could also always be a tier of its own still (Tier 0), but be 50k+ essentially. What are everyone's thoughts on this?



I agree with you


----------



## Wildtown

honestly agree weird doll is still 30-50k


----------



## Nougat

Lavamaize said:


> What I meant is not in TBT but collectables. Most have been sold for 30k+ in collectable s



Has yours been sold yet?


----------



## Lavamaize

Nougat said:


> Has yours been sold yet?



Not yet. Still figuring out what my dream lineup is


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I don't think bumping the price range up for t1 should be done. since 10-50k is just far too broad a range, even if this isn't meant to be an exact representation of value

especially when it's only done based on a single collectible

hence why my thinking that t0 should now just have a set price value. so instead of being the "no sales" tier, it's now the "near impossible to achieve its value without going for broke" tier

kinda like how t0 for competitive stuff is basically the "near impossible to beat" tier


----------



## Nougat

I guess theoretically it could go that high, but there aren't many users left (as a few were sold already) who could or would want to actually do that 

My vote would be for it to sit on top of all the tiers in that case, because if you max tier 1 to 50K that would be too confusing with regards to the other collectibles in that tier.


----------



## Lavamaize

I think weird doll value cannot really be based off of anything with only two sales as they have been sold for what people want vs. what they are worth.


----------



## kikotoot

Every weird doll i think is it's own thing, and it's up to the buyer and seller to work something out.

you can't really put a proce on it (I'm not at all saying it's priceless) because different people would be willing to sell it at vastly different prices, and same with buying.

Person A might sell it for 20k to someone who would've secretley been willing to pay 45k, and person B might be looking to buy one for 30k while person C is firm on selling at 50k. the range is way too high to be significant


----------



## LambdaDelta

both of those point apply to all collectibles across the board though

in reality, bluntly speaking, all collectibles have no real set value. it's a combination of what the seller wants vs what the buyer is willing to pay, and compromising from there


however, I *do* agree with the general premise of these thoughts, and do believe there should be a minimum of something like 5 sales/trades before starting to set a value baseline down for any collectible


----------



## mogyay

i'm not trying to put a price on weird doll price, the price guidelines are only a guide, obviously weird doll is much above what tier 1 is set to atm however me increasing the price of tier 1 is dictating it so i'm leaving it as is. i removed it from tier 0 simply because it's in circulation and is being sold (even if it's just been a couple of sales) so it wouldn't be fair in my opinion for it to be in its own tier

- - - Post Merge - - -

again i can't stress enough lol, this isn't a guideline for pricing, the tier level pricing is just to give a rough estimate of where that collectible might fall into price bracket wise, don't go based off of this guide, i didn't mean to cause any issue by me removing the weird doll from tier 0, it was simply because sales have now been recorded so i don't see how it should be its own tier

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i put tier 1 as 10k + : ) that makes a lot more sense


----------



## toadsworthy

This isn't really about the tier list, although its great and thanks for the update dear mog

But honestly weird doll value is really volatile too because of circulation or a lack there of. Even of the 5 new ones, most people who possess a weird doll would never really sell or get rid of it... idk what that means about value or selling price, but just a good note


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean t0 is basically the utterly broken ass **** tier, in just about every other usage of it I've ever seen. which really sums up weird doll's perceived value far more than t1 does. even if there _have_ been recent sales (though I do feel like they're gonna be the last we'll see for a long while, if not ever)

maybe we should just put it up to a vote


----------



## seliph

to hell with these white collars put weird doll in tier 8


----------



## Miharu

Thank you so much for all your hard work and for updating this guide mog <33333 Really appreciate it!! You're the best <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, for weird doll, t0 could just be labeled as over 20k

this would allow it to far better represent its perceived value, not muddy up the information on all the other t1 collectibles, and not put a set value price on the doll either

- - - Post Merge - - -



seliph said:


> to hell with these white collars put weird doll in tier 8



big brain play, right here


----------



## kikotoot

mogyay said:


> i'm not trying to put a price on weird doll price, the price guidelines are only a guide, obviously weird doll is much above what tier 1 is set to atm however me increasing the price of tier 1 is dictating it so i'm leaving it as is. i removed it from tier 0 simply because it's in circulation and is being sold (even if it's just been a couple of sales) so it wouldn't be fair in my opinion for it to be in its own tier
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> again i can't stress enough lol, this isn't a guideline for pricing, the tier level pricing is just to give a rough estimate of where that collectible might fall into price bracket wise, don't go based off of this guide, i didn't mean to cause any issue by me removing the weird doll from tier 0, it was simply because sales have now been recorded so i don't see how it should be its own tier
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok i put tier 1 as 10k + : ) that makes a lot more sense



You're list is amazing! I was really replying to the immediately previous posts and not the existence of the list itself (I really like your list). I assumed/trusted the thing I posted was already understood and that I was being redundant a bit by saying it, so I hope it wasn't taken the wrong way.

the list is incredibly helpful and we're lucky there's someone like you maintaining it 

edit: I wasn't speaking earlier in a pro-weird doll way, but more just in a it-being-inconsequential way cuz sales of it will always work themselves out

last edit: after re-reading your recent post, we share the same viewpoint!


----------



## Cheryll

Mogyay, I noticed that the Tier 1 doesn't have the title italics. 

It's fine though, everyone makes mistakes like me on some days. ._.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh, that's what the _ was....

I thought that was an information note lol_


----------



## mogyay

kikotoot said:


> You're list is amazing! I was really replying to the immediately previous posts and not the existence of the list itself (I really like your list). I assumed/trusted the thing I posted was already understood and that I was being redundant a bit by saying it, so I hope it wasn't taken the wrong way.
> 
> the list is incredibly helpful and we're lucky there's someone like you maintaining it
> 
> edit: I wasn't speaking earlier in a pro-weird doll way, but more just in a it-being-inconsequential way cuz sales of it will always work themselves out
> 
> last edit: after re-reading your recent post, we share the same viewpoint!



oh gosh no don't be silly, sorry if it seemed like i was defensive, i was mostly just feeling sensitive about my choice to remove tier 0! thank you so much for the original message! i agree with you, it's a unique collectible in the fact that there's definitely not a base guideline price which is why i updated the pricing for tier 1. i still think that it shouldn't have its own tier because it is technically in circulation and sales have been made which was the whole point in tier 0 but this isn't my guide so if enough people think it deserves it's own tier then i'll put it back

also THANKS CHERYL, will update that now, i'm sleepy and stupid


----------



## Lavamaize

mogyay said:


> oh gosh no don't be silly, sorry if it seemed like i was defensive, i was mostly just feeling sensitive about my choice to remove tier 0! thank you so much for the original message! i agree with you, it's a unique collectible in the fact that there's definitely not a base guideline price which is why i updated the pricing for tier 1. i still think that it shouldn't have its own tier because it is technically in circulation and sales have been made which was the whole point in tier 0 but this isn't my guide so if enough people think it deserves it's own tier then i'll put it back
> 
> also THANKS CHERYL, will update that now, i'm sleepy and stupid



Thank you so much for updating this list!


----------



## mogyay

shout out to emolga bc i completely forgot to add tortimer.... so this lil guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is abandoning all his character friends and going into tier 6!


----------



## BluebearL

mogyay said:


> shout out to emolga bc i completely forgot to add tortimer.... so this lil guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is abandoning all his character friends and going into tier 6!



Typical Tort isolating himself from everyone else.


----------



## MapleSilver

mogyay said:


> shout out to emolga bc i completely forgot to add tortimer.... so this lil guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is abandoning all his character friends and going into tier 6!



Poor Tortimer, no one seems to want him. I thought he would be a lot higher considering there's only around 20 of him. I did get someone who messaged me wanting to buy him though. Seems like a situation of low supply but also low demand. 

Perhaps, much like the real Tortimer, he'll get more valuable with age.


----------



## mogyay

MapleSilver said:


> Poor Tortimer, no one seems to want him. I thought he would be a lot higher considering there's only around 20 of him. I did get someone who messaged me wanting to buy him though. Seems like a situation of low supply but also low demand.
> 
> Perhaps, much like the real Tortimer, he'll get more valuable with age.



i just stuck him there after some brief conversation so potentially he should be moved up however haven't seen tooo many threads about him: ) rarity definitely is a factor, tho i imagine he will become more popular in the future! weird doll 2.0 :thinking:


----------



## John Wick

I'll take a Tortimer! ^_^


----------



## Cheryll

I don't why, I kinda noticed this.

Tier 1 has mostly lighter colors like yellow, pink or white

Tier 2 has mostly pink or purple in some way. :/

Don't know, just wanted to share.


----------



## Sanaki

Bought two spring sakuras for 125 each recently.


----------



## Emolga59

Bump for a cause.


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## Corndoggy

i wish this was a pinned thread, but bump just in case for someone else whose looking for it


----------



## Cheryll

Someone asked me if this thread is accurate. I would say, sure, some price ranges are huge so something can cost in between a lot. For example, a cyan house is worth slightly less than the pink house. Just letting people know. :3


----------



## MasterM64

Another suggestion: I think Aurora Egg and Popsicle need to swap tiers. I have seen a lot more Popsicles sell in comparison and I have yet to see a Popsicle sell for more than 1,500 (usually see them sell in the 1200-1400 range).


----------



## Zura

Bump

Love ball should be in the never sold tier. I've seen more weird dolls and Pokeballs sold then Loveballs


----------



## seliph

Excalibur said:


> Bump
> 
> Love ball should be in the never sold tier. I've seen more weird dolls and Pokeballs sold then Loveballs



i just bought a love ball a few months ago


----------



## Zura

seliph said:


> i just bought a love ball a few months ago


How much? That was probably the last one xD


----------



## mogyay

love ball isn't particularly circulated (i mean there's not a ton of them) but there are definitely sales for it, i sold two of them so.. potentially could go a bit higher but i think it's alright as it is right now

and thanks cheryl and master, will keep that in mind when i update it next! (probably for BALLOON yay)


----------



## Zura

I agree Mogyay, I was just joking around while bumping


----------



## mogyay

oh sorry lmao, i thought u were serious, good luck with the search! (it prob could go higher..idk)


----------



## Zura

Aww thanks Mogyay! 

I am trading a boss feather which should be around an equal trade, right? It really all depends on the sellers wants and needs


----------



## seliph

Excalibur said:


> How much? That was probably the last one xD



6k pure tbt!


----------



## Zura

seliph said:


> 6k pure tbt!



Omg you lucky dawg! Share some of that luck! I'm paying 10k out of pocket and some ok-ish collectibles


----------



## seliph

Excalibur said:


> Omg you lucky dawg! Share some of that luck! I'm paying 10k out of pocket and some ok-ish collectibles



that's what its worth though and what it's gone for, i'm lucky to have found one but not for paying 6k. you don't have to pay that much like i'm saying this nicely but rather than overpaying its better to just stick to a reasonable amount and just be patient. upping your offer isnt ever really necessary, it just drives the price up and makes it harder for other people because then someone can say "well i saw this go for 20k so that's all i'm accepting"


----------



## Zura

seliph said:


> that's what its worth though and what it's gone for, i'm lucky to have found one but not for paying 6k. you don't have to pay that much like i'm saying this nicely but rather than overpaying its better to just stick to a reasonable amount and just be patient. upping your offer isnt ever really necessary, it just drives the price up and makes it harder for other people because then someone can say "well i saw this go for 20k so that's all i'm accepting"



That's interesting and I never thought of it like that. Thanks!


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Nougat

Bump before it goes lost on page 3!


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## kikotoot

bump!


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## xSuperMario64x

According to the collectibles sales sheet made by pandapples, it looks like quite a few blue candies have sold for 100 tbt. Now idk how much they've sold for recently, but I figured I would mention that in case it needs to be moved to the lower tier.


----------



## Cheryll

xSuperMario64x said:


> According to the collectibles sales sheet made by pandapples, it looks like quite a few blue candies have sold for 100 tbt. Now idk how much they've sold for recently, but I figured I would mention that in case it needs to be moved to the lower tier.



I've honestly seen people sell them for less than 100 and I bought one for 10 bells so. . .


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> According to the collectibles sales sheet made by pandapples, it looks like quite a few blue candies have sold for 100 tbt. Now idk how much they've sold for recently, but I figured I would mention that in case it needs to be moved to the lower tier.



remember when getting a blue candy was a triumphant accomplishment?


----------



## mogyay

i'll move it down just now, thanks guys : )


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Wildtown

"commonly sold"
tortimer deserves to be way higher hes only sold once and theres like less than 20


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Wildtown said:


> "commonly sold"
> tortimer deserves to be way higher hes only sold once and theres like less than 20



Ahh Tortimer, no longer mayor and no longer gaining the respect he deserves XD


----------



## seliph

Wildtown said:


> "commonly sold"
> tortimer deserves to be way higher hes only sold once and theres like less than 20



didn't the last one sell for like 500 though?


----------



## mogyay

i also don't see that many people looking for him, i appreciate one day he might be in higher demand because there's so few circulating but i don't really see it at the moment (not to mention he could be re-released)

- - - Post Merge - - -

although admittedly he isn't commonly sold, maybe i should change the tier list names idk


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Nougat

Bump!

For info: sold Bloodshot/Swamp potion for 1000 TBT. Which one will depend on time zone friendliness of the charm distribution


----------



## mogyay

Nougat said:


> Bump!
> 
> For info: sold Bloodshot/Swamp potion for 1000 TBT. Which one will depend on time zone friendliness of the charm distribution



that's fab, thanks nougat! i'm feeling like there's gonna be a few trades/sells for the potion so i won't put them anywhere for a little while yet : ) (feel free to post if anyone else has any sales pls)


----------



## Nougat

mogyay said:


> that's fab, thanks nougat! i'm feeling like there's gonna be a few trades/sells for the potion so i won't put them anywhere for a little while yet : ) (feel free to post if anyone else has any sales pls)



yeah definitely! For the moment I only know of Emolga & Zane who both also sold a bloodshot potion for 1000tbt.


----------



## John Wick

Sold a Rad Feather for 2.6k.


----------



## Zura

Bump


----------



## Cheryll

I wonder how much these potions really cost?


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## trinity.

bump,and i sold a swamp potion for 1.1 k


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm kinda surprised that the Aurora Egg is yoward the top of Tier 5, since I've generally seen it sell for about 900 tbt (I believe that's how much I paid for it).

I'm also surprised to see the Nightmare Egg being sold for so much. Maybe someday if someone makes a good offer I would be willing to part with mine


----------



## Zura

Yeah I sold mine for love ball funds but I really miss it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zura said:


> Yeah I sold mine for love ball funds but I really miss it



After posting that I thought about it for a second and realized that I really like thr Nightmare Egg. I think someonr would have to make a really good offer for mine before I would be willing to sell it.

A year ago I sold my moon ball and tbh I kinda wish I didn't. Stuff like that is why I'm so hesitant to sell my collectibles now, because I've regretted it so many times before.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda surprised that the Aurora Egg is yoward the top of Tier 5, since I've generally seen it sell for about 900 tbt (I believe that's how much I paid for it).



Wow, wish I had found one for that price.  I spent months looking for my Aurora Egg and paid significantly more than that for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LadyDestani said:


> Wow, wish I had found one for that price.  I spent months looking for my Aurora Egg and paid significantly more than that for it.



I guess they're selling for a bit more now, though I don't recall it being that long ago that I bought mine. It may have been a year or so ago.


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda surprised that the Aurora Egg is yoward the top of Tier 5, since I've generally seen it sell for about 900 tbt (I believe that's how much I paid for it).
> 
> I'm also surprised to see the Nightmare Egg being sold for so much. Maybe someday if someone makes a good offer I would be willing to part with mine



This is why I suggested the following a while back:



MasterM64 said:


> Another suggestion: I think Aurora Egg and Popsicle need to swap tiers. I have seen a lot more Popsicles sell in comparison and I have yet to see a Popsicle sell for more than 1,500 (usually see them sell in the 1200-1400 range).



In my honest opinion, Aurora Eggs are much rarer than people realize considering Destani looked for a really long time and I was just fortunate enough to know that Miharu was interested in possibly selling theirs along with taking the time to reach out to her to cut a deal. Quite frankly, I have seen certain collectibles that are considered rare more often than Aurora eggs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> This is why I suggested the following a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> In my honest opinion, Aurora Eggs are much rarer than people realize considering Destani looked for a really long time and I was just fortunate enough to know that Miharu was interested in possibly selling theirs along with taking the time to reach out to her to cut a deal. Quite frankly, I have seen certain collectibles that are considered rare more often than Aurora eggs.



In that case, I suppose I got really lucky when buying mine. Then again I've gotten lucky with obtaining other "rare" collectibles as well.


----------



## Corndoggy

bump - thankyou for helping me work out prices


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Bought a orange balloon for 1kbtb and also traded 2 stale cakes and 2 famous mushrooms since others were looking for it too. Someone also sold one for 1k btb and another sold for 600


----------



## mogyay

thank u!!! looks as tho potions and balloons are all around 1k atm! again, i'll wait until the event is finished to update but ty for keeping me updated guys


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i sold a purple bat potion for 700tbt.


----------



## Corndoggy

hi that was me who sold the balloon  for 600, i wasn't sure how much it was worth and i didnt want to seme greedy, but i'm glad i've made someone happy haha


----------



## John Wick

I sold a Cool Feather for 2k.


----------



## Zura

Boop

Sold two orange balloons for around 1.5k each


----------



## Corndoggy

bump for a good cause


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## Lavamaize

Bump


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## digimon

bump!! ☆


----------



## mogyay

thanks for all the bumps guys, ly


----------



## matt

Bump


----------



## corlee1289

Bump


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## Nougat

I bought an orange balloon for 1.5k


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Nougat

Bump!


----------



## Snowesque

Bought:
Bloodshot Potion for 1k
Light Blue Balloon for 600 & Chocolate Cake
Dreamy Party Popper for 1.8k


----------



## Snowesque

Sold:
Cherry 7x for 50 each
Winter Mitten for 5


----------



## Cheryll

I bought a sakura egg for 666 bells and 2 cherries for 50 bells.


----------



## John Wick

CheryllACNL said:


> I bought a sakura egg for 666 bells.



A satanic sakura!


----------



## Azrael

Bump


----------



## matt

Anyone got an expected valuation of the Christmas gold candy based on current sale statistics


----------



## Lavamaize

I would say between 1-2K TBT


----------



## Flyffel

I bought a Gold Candy for 700 and there doesn't seem to be much demand.

Edit: Bought another Gold Candy for 300.


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## corlee1289

Bump


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## kikotoot

I bought mine for about 950

personal opinion: there aren't too much being sold, so it'll largely depend on the eagerness of available buyers
small quantity available but very variable demand


----------



## Zura

boop


----------



## corlee1289

Bump


----------



## Kirbyz

Bump


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Zura

Should both Mogyay's and Will.'s list be bumped/used?


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## will.

Zura said:


> Should both Mogyay's and Will.'s list be bumped/used?



they’re not competition! both of them are perfectly relevant for different purposes! so yes they’re both active hehe


----------



## Zura

will. said:


> they’re not competition! both of them are perfectly relevant for different purposes! so yes they’re both active hehe



Ok, just didn't know which one was used more


----------



## LilD

≋B≋u≋m≋p≋


----------



## Lavamaize

Great list, and very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Zura

2020 green balloon for 3k TBT


----------



## Zura

Bumpo


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## carackobama

Thank you for this list! I?m just getting into collectibles so this was really helpful c:


----------



## mogyay

thanks for all the bumps guys! i'm off sick from work atm, so will update it either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Zura

mogyay said:


> thanks for all the bumps guys! i'm off sick from work atm, so will update it either tonight or tomorrow



Np I hope you get well soon and thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## seliph




----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## seliph




----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## seliph




----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## seliph




----------



## seliph




----------



## mogyay

thank u for the bumps! seliph u are my angel, ly forever
_________________________________________________________

so a few changes, here we go lads

Star glow wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moving up to* 3rd place of tier 1* from 6
Party popper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moving up from 7th in tier 1 to *4th *
Sweet feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moving down from 4th place of tier 1 to *7th*
Pokeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moving down a place from 4th place in tier 1 to *5th place *

.

Boss feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going down from 1st place of tier 2 to *3rd place*
Purple feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also moving down from 6th place of tier 2 to *9th place*
Glam feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moving up from 8th place in tier 2 to *6th place*
Heart glow wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has moved from 9th place in tier 2 to now *2nd place*
Pink feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has moved down from 3rd place in tier 2 to *7th place*
Flower glow wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has moved from 1st place in tier 3 and is now in *10th place in tier 2*

.

Pastel Party Popper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has been added into *8th place in tier 3*

.

Red balloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has been added into *1st place into tier 4*
Orange balloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has been added to* 6th place of tier 4*
Light blue balloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has been added into *7th place of tier 4*

.

Bloodshot potion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




added into 5th *place of tier 5*
Swamp potion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




added into *6th place of tier 5 *

.

Gold christmas candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 added into *6th place of tier 6
*

_____________________________________________

thank you jacob for keeping an eye on prices and letting me know where everything goes, love u!

as always let me know if something seems off or you disagree with placements, i'm pretty sure i have to rearrange some of the lower tiers but oh well, i'll get to that at some point


----------



## Azrael

Thanks for the update, mogyay! Very helpful!


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## seliph




----------



## seliph




----------



## Zura

Tis is a boop


----------



## Miharu




----------



## seliph




----------



## seliph




----------



## Zura

Here's a boop for you


----------



## Miharu




----------



## seliph

hewwo?


----------



## seliph

is anyone thewe?


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Flyffel

bump c:


----------



## seliph




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bump


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## Miharu




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Boop


----------



## Miharu




----------



## seliph

hi moggo i traded my disco egg for 1 white feather and bought another for 8k (granted it was a quicksell), idk if u wanna move it down to be with black feather and co


----------



## seliph

WHO let this fall to page 2


----------



## seliph

boop


----------



## Lavamaize

I bought a goomba for 3k and saw a pinky sold for 3k and invader sold for 4k. If you want to move them down or up it might make them more accurate.


----------



## Zura

Boop


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wonder whether or not the Aurora Egg would be bumped up the list. According to the Collectible Pricing Guide it's going for 2-3k tbt now


----------



## will.

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder whether or not the Aurora Egg would be bumped up the list. According to the Collectible Pricing Guide it's going for 2-3k tbt now



this is a guesstimate because no other sales data has been recorded for it. i actually got the price from this list and then a couple members suggested that i move it up! so until there's actual sales data for that egg it doesn't need to be moved


----------



## xSuperMario64x

will. said:


> this is a guesstimate because no other sales data has been recorded for it. i actually got the price from this list and then a couple members suggested that i move it up! so until there's actual sales data for that egg it doesn't need to be moved



Oh okay that makes sense. I'll have to look at the Old collectibles sales sheet and see what it's sold for previously. The price range on it is weird cause I've seen it sell for as much as 3k tbt but I bought mine for 900 sooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though i wonder if the rarity of it would be enough to bump it up a bit...


----------



## Sholee

I think the goomba should move up to tier 3. I sold two very easily at 3,000 and probably could have sold it for 3.5K - 4K if I wanted to.


----------



## seliph




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bump, this got pushed way back


----------



## will.

bump!


----------



## Miharu

Boop <3


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Maiana

bumpy!!


----------



## Miharu

Boop <3


----------



## Miharu




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bump


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Boop!


----------



## Lavamaize

bump


----------



## seliph

beep boop


----------



## seliph

hewwo


----------



## Raayzx

Bump


----------



## Mercedes

I would sell my flower glow wand for 9k tbt + a dreamy party popper + a popsicle


----------



## seliph

bump


----------



## Emolga59

Bump!


----------



## Cakecrazy909

Any information on my candy cane? Nobody brings it up anywhere-


----------



## BalloonFight

Bumping this as I think it's an amazing thread, and I hope it will lead to more of the newer users getting into collectibles. It sure did with me!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Lavamaize

Bump


----------



## IonicKarma

Bump


----------



## mogyay

oh lord, didn't know this was getting bumped, probably a lot of this needs reworked, stay tune guys


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Lancelot

bump


----------



## Fye

bump!


----------



## lieryl

bump because i can never find it :C


----------



## Rubombee

bump because rn i'm just here for having individual images of all the collectibles xD


----------



## IonicKarma

uppity!


----------



## grah

boop


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Has anyone recently sold their ぶ (Teal) house collectable? I'm just wondering if you got a price within the 1.5-3k TBT.


----------



## grah

booping back up


----------



## Aliya

bump


----------



## grah

Boop


----------



## Darkesque_




----------



## grah

Boop!


----------



## Cadbberry

I sold a Father's Day Carnation for 100tbt


----------



## grah

boop


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

bump, I’m constantly scrolling for this...


----------



## Darkesque_




----------



## mogyay

PLS TAKE THIS WITH A PINCH OF SALT, i'm VERY lazy and some of these things are definitely out of date

i know i keep saying this but i will get round to updating soon! u can absolutely comment if u like if u see any glaring things that need changed and i'll luv u forever


----------



## IonicKarma

wow this was on page 5....


----------



## amemome

this is a great resource! thanks for maintaining it.


----------



## serudesu

Just wondering where would Tortimer be in all of this? ;o; 
I'm just looking for him. ;~;


----------



## lieryl

serudesu said:


> Just wondering where would Tortimer be in all of this? ;o;
> I'm just looking for him. ;~;


i would assume tier 7 with the rest of the NPCs and villagers but i’m not sure T^T


----------



## serudesu

lieryl said:


> i would assume tier 7 with the rest of the NPCs and villagers but i’m not sure T^T


Thank you T.T I was thinking that too, but the search continues... sigh..


----------



## seliph

*!!!!! hey read this !!!!!*

hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some clarification on how the tiers work.

*the newest changes to the list are:*


*frost egg*, *aurora egg*, and *cool feather* moved *UP* from tier 5 to tier 4
*yellow house* and *party popper* moved *DOWN* from tier 1 to tier 2

*if you think anything else should move, please post in the thread so it can be discussed*!

*link to the spreadsheet*


----------



## xTech

I'd say to possibly move the Lucky, Ruby and Coco collectibles up a tier because they are quite wanted right now, and from what I can see they seem to be going for 300+ recently.

Also great work on the spreadsheet, it looks great so far!


----------



## Darcy94x

xTech said:


> I'd say to possibly move the Lucky, Ruby and Coco collectibles up a tier because they are quite wanted right now, and from what I can see they seem to be going for 300+ recently.
> 
> Also great work on the spreadsheet, it looks great so far!


Unsure about that I got lucky for 140.. they’re just hard to find wouldn’t say they have risen in price!


----------



## IonicKarma

Based on what I've seen,
Eevee Egg and Poptart should move from Tier 6 to Tier 5, (the last couple sales for these were significantly more than 600 TBT)
Toy Hammer from Tier 3 to Tier 4, (quite a few of these have been up for sale and the most recent ones have moved for just under 3k)
I'll add more as i go look through sales history


----------



## LambdaDelta

can ya make this an excel spreadsheet dl or something as well?

I legit can't stand google docs


----------



## Jacob

Yay kai!! Spreadsheets looks super nice



Darcy94x said:


> Unsure about that I got lucky for 140.. they’re just hard to find wouldn’t say they have risen in price!


This is a kind of interesting point!! I actually kind of have an idea?


*For Everyone--*

Are many people opposed to tweaking the focus of the list from "*Rarely Sold/Commonly Sold*" to "*Extremely Difficult to Aquire/Easy to Acquire*"?

I think a biggg misconception is that this list is constructed from collectible prices, but the rarity of a collectible is determined by how much it costs ON TOP OF how often it is sold, how many people are going after the same collectible, etc. Essentially we're defining how easy and hard it is to get a hold of these collectibles. I think changing how the tiers are defined will be much more clear for everyone?? Open to thoughts

edit- this could also account for some collectibles that are extremely hard to acquire in their original events


----------



## FireNinja1

Rad feather should move down one tier. I haven't seen any sale above 3k, and I got mine for 2.6k about a month ago.
Strange doll _could_ move up one tier considering that the last two sales were 10k and ~12k.

Could Ditto / Red Pikmin move down a tier? I haven't seen them move but I don't think they're worth as much as Kirby/Chao.


----------



## Jacob

I can't comment on eggs but I agree strange doll could move up at least above purple feather


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> Yay kai!! Spreadsheets looks super nice
> 
> 
> This is a kind of interesting point!! I actually kind of have an idea?
> 
> 
> *For Everyone--*
> 
> Are many people opposed to tweaking the focus of the list from "*Rarely Sold/Commonly Sold*" to "*Extremely Difficult to Aquire/Easy to Acquire*"?
> 
> I think a biggg misconception is that this list is constructed from collectible prices, but the rarity of a collectible is determined by how much it costs ON TOP OF how often it is sold, how many people are going after the same collectible, etc. Essentially we're defining how easy and hard it is to get a hold of these collectibles. I think changing how the tiers are defined will be much more clear for everyone?? Open to thoughts
> 
> edit- this could also account for some collectibles that are extremely hard to acquire in their original events



that might work, i pretty much just copied and pasted from the thread to get this running as quick as possible



LambdaDelta said:


> can ya make this an excel spreadsheet dl or something as well?
> 
> I legit can't stand google docs



you should be able to save it as an excel sheet, file > download


----------



## Dio

This is a great idea and definitely needed, but should the tier list be based off recent sales, when rarity/demand are not taken into account? Some collectibles are rarely ever sold (i.e. loveball) but I'm pretty sure a majority can agree that it would sell for at least 10k. Would it also be possible to move collectibles within its current tier? Mori and Dark Blue House should be kept at the bottom of tier 3 (or even lowered to tier 4). I also noticed that sellers have a tendency to price a collectible just based on where they see it in a tier so it may help to just have a complete overhaul of the tier list. For example, I think that hot feather sells for around 2.2k with the cool feather selling for significantly less at 1.6k  despite being more sought after/rarer only. This is the main problem with the current tier list because if someone decided to list a cool feather for 2.2k before today, nobody would buy it due to seeing its current standing. Lack of sales might be a good indicator of value as well, since i saw two moris and a blue house priced at 3k for a while but nobody really wants to buy them right away.


----------



## xTech

Definitely agree with some of Saiki's points ^ there. Also I believe that the cyan house should be moved down more towards the bottom of tier 5, because I believe both me and saiki (?) bought ours for 600 each (if we're basing the tier list off of recent sales).


----------



## seliph

Saiki Kusuo said:


> This is a great idea and definitely needed, but should the tier list be based off recent sales, when rarity/demand are not taken into account? Some collectibles are rarely ever sold (i.e. loveball) but I'm pretty sure a majority can agree that it would sell for at least 10k. Would it also be possible to move collectibles within its current tier? Mori and Dark Blue House should be kept at the bottom of tier 3 (or even lowered to tier 4) and pokeball is just barely tier 1. I also noticed that sellers have a tendency to price a collectible just based on where they see it in a tier so it may help to just have a complete overhaul of the tier list. For example, I think that hot feather sells for around 2.2k with the cool feather selling for significantly less at 1.6k  despite being more sought after/rarer only. This is the main problem with the current tier list because if someone decided to list a cool feather for 2.2k before today, nobody would buy it due to seeing its current standing. Lack of sales might be a good indicator of value as well, since i saw two moris and a blue house priced at 3k for a while but nobody really wants to buy them right away.


the spreadsheet was made because mog kept being bugged to update the list, it's not completely up to date hence asking users for their input. i'll probably do one big haul after discussion has died down.

collectibles can and will move in their own tiers, for now i've moved cool feather and frost/aurora egg up under hot feather.


----------



## FireNinja1

Saiki Kusuo said:


> pokeball is just barely tier 1.



pokeball is pretty safely in T1. I cannot recall a sale that was less than 13k in recent memory


----------



## Dio

FireNinja1 said:


> pokeball is pretty safely in T1. I cannot recall a sale that was less than 13k in recent memory


For some reason I was pretty sure I thought I someone had trouble selling it for 10k so I felt that it would be appropriate to place it there. Now that i actually checked, I saw that it can actually sell for 16k and even up to 20k (this is just an outlier though). I'll edit my comment on that part but I believe the other parts of the collectibles I mentioned were accurate, but let me know if anything else is wrong thank you ^_^


----------



## dino

definitely agree that some people are just pricing based on the chart, but it doesn't reflect current buying or selling trends. ex. collectibles like famous mushrooms which exist in btf market in large quantities, but with little purchasing interest. people selling them price them at 400-500, because of the tier, but little to no sales occur from it.

also to add to the houses discussions, i agree with all of them being moved significantly down. i bought my mori after it sat on the market for a long while, at just 1.6k? which is very far below the tier amount. interest for them just isn't as high as it once was! i think eggies have replaced them haha.

this is all fine, sellers have a total right to sell at whatever rate, but i think has the bigger interesting action of making sellers feel reluctant to accept less for items than they are listed for - as if the price of the collectible is SET and anything less than that, even if they're not getting any other offers, is unacceptable, rather than a sign of a changing collectible economy. i've been around a long time and watched a lot of collectibles rise and fall in ranks and i always think the changes are so compelling! thanks @seliph for taking this on in a new way


----------



## Jacob

dino said:


> definitely agree that some people are just pricing based on the chart, but it doesn't reflect current buying or selling trends. ex. collectibles like famous mushrooms which exist in btf market in large quantities, but with little purchasing interest. people selling them price them at 400-500, because of the tier, but little to no sales occur from it.
> 
> also to add to the houses discussions, i agree with all of them being moved significantly down. i bought my mori after it sat on the market for a long while, at just 1.6k? which is very far below the tier amount. interest for them just isn't as high as it once was! i think eggies have replaced them haha.
> 
> this is all fine, sellers have a total right to sell at whatever rate, but i think has the bigger interesting action of making sellers feel reluctant to accept less for items than they are listed for - as if the price of the collectible is SET and anything less than that, even if they're not getting any other offers, is unacceptable, rather than a sign of a changing collectible economy. i've been around a long time and watched a lot of collectibles rise and fall in ranks and i always think the changes are so compelling! thanks @seliph for taking this on in a new way


This is a good observation!! My original pitch when we came up with the tier list idea was to not include ANY price suggestions what-so ever, but i think the first step is to definitely find where all the current collectibles fit on the list accurately..., but also i wonder if theres a better way to go about representing each of the tier’s values?


----------



## seliph

i wonder if it'd be better to just drop the names and keep them as just tier 1/tier 2 etc while keeping the prices, and just clarify what the tiers as a whole represent


----------



## dino

Jacob said:


> This is a good observation!! My original pitch when we came up with the tier list idea was to not include ANY price suggestions what-so ever, but i think the first step is to definitely find where all the current collectibles fit on the list accurately..., but also i wonder if theres a better way to go about representing each of the tier’s values?



thanks, haha. yeah, i can see the stance of both arguments, for an amount and against!

i wonder hmmm.  if the medium isn't possible? google maps style, like with $, $$, $$$, $$$$ tiers ? to indicate proportional value, and then a column highlighting recent sales(and maybe also offers??) with dates so people can make their own judgements? in conjunction maybe with the amount of that particular collectible released? don't remember the website, but there's a place that aggregates both total sold/given of a collectible, plus the date it was released, which obvs really heavily plays into demand/availability to determine price.

TIER 1: $$$$
ITEM 1 | recent sales (8,750 tbt, 9,000 tbt, 12,000 tbt) | 34 released
ITEM 2 | recent sales (8,000 tbt, 7,500 tbt, 5,030 tbt) | 52 released
TIER 2: $$$
ITEM 1 | recent sales (2,200 tbt, 1,200 tbt, 1,600 tbt) | 97 released
ITEM 2 | recent sales (800 tbt, 900 tbt, 560 tbt) | 122 released
TIER 3: $$
ITEM 1 | recent sales (300 tbt, 250 tbt, 275 tbt) | 275 released
ITEM 2 | recent sales (120 tbt, 100 tbt, 150 tbt) | 303 released
TIER 4: $
ITEM 1 | recent sales (65 tbt, 70 tbt, 55 tbt) | 425 released
ITEM 2 | recent sales (30 tbt, 50 tbt, 22 tbt) | 500 released

just ideas, haha


----------



## Mikaiah

seeing as many people want spring sakuras (and pretty often a relatively full lineup of them) maybe it's fair to move it closer to the top of tier 6, despite still being relatively common.


----------



## Lavamaize

I would wait to readjust any fair related collectibles till after the fair as the value may change.


----------



## IonicKarma

Lavamaize said:


> I would wait to readjust any fair related collectibles till after the fair as the value may change.


I mean, we don't know when that might be, it could still be a couple months away


----------



## seliph

since the threads died down a little, here's the significant changes so far:


*toy hammer* and *rad feather* moved *DOWN* to tier 4
*ruby* and *coco* moved *UP* to tier 6
*eevee egg* and *poptart egg* moved *UP* to tier 5
*cyan*,* dark blue*, and *green (mori) houses* all moved to the bottom of their current tiers



Lavamaize said:


> I would wait to readjust any fair related collectibles till after the fair as the value may change.


as karma said we don't know if that'll be any time soon, so it's best for them to be as accurate as possible right now and they can move around if/when the fair does affect them


----------



## mogyay

that's everything updated in the OP now, ty seliph sm, ily sm 

what do we think about yellow? i feel like i've seen more ppl on the hunt for that but haven't had too much success


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm not too sure about the value of the yellow feather; I think it's fine where it is for now. I only know of one person who's been looking for one in recent memory.


----------



## mogyay

i'm probably just bias bc of my extreme love of yellow LOL (srsly if anyone wants to sell me their yellow feather tho.. hmu)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is more of a very minor thing but the Pastel Disco Egg is accidentally spelled as "Pasel." I had a bit of a tricky time looking it up with the search function in my browser. Figured I'd point it out!


----------



## marshallows

haven't been on the forum for about a week and this fell all the way to the 3rd page. 
re-bumping for any new users looking to collect!


----------



## will.

bump ♡


----------



## Jacob




----------



## Darcy94x

Bump cause I’m always looking for this


----------



## amemome

I love that people have created custom bump images/content to push threads to the top.

Here's my not-custom not-original thread bump.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Is the order listed an indicative of where in the range that collectible is? I'm asking because some of the ranges are huge, for example Tier 5 - 600 TBT - 1.5k TBT


----------



## BluebearL

JeffreyAC said:


> Is the order listed an indicative of where in the range that collectible is? I'm asking because some of the ranges are huge, for example Tier 5 - 600 TBT - 1.5k TBT



I believe it’s ordered so that the collectables at the top of the line underneath the range are on the more expensive side of that spectrum and the one at the bottom at the lower side. So the collectable at the top of tier 5 would be closer to being worth approx 1.5k tbt and the one at the bottom 600 tbt. However this tier list is merely a guide so it can vary depending on the buyer and seller ofc.


----------



## BungoTheElf

JeffreyAC said:


> Is the order listed an indicative of where in the range that collectible is? I'm asking because some of the ranges are huge, for example Tier 5 - 600 TBT - 1.5k TBT


The higher they are on the list (closest to the top) the more they are worth at the higher end of the ranges


----------



## xSuperMario64x

WAH 


(bump)


----------



## amemome

My favorite thread. (bump)


----------



## mogyay

defo feel like dreamy and nightmare can go up, thanks for all the bumps guys


----------



## amemome

Boink.


----------



## dino

recently bought:

- lump of coal: 100 tbt
- famous mushroom: 200 tbt
- easter egg: 300tbt

which is all under their placements vertically on the charts. wondering if other people have had the same experience/not able to sell them at higher


----------



## neoqueenserenity

came searching for this thread to see how much a galaxy eggo goes these days 

and my tbt saving _really _begins!

also thanks for the compilation list!


----------



## seliph

*tiny sheet update!

dreamy egg* and *nightmare egg* have moved to the top of tier 3


----------



## mogyay

seliph said:


> *tiny sheet update!
> 
> dreamy egg* and *nightmare egg* have moved to the top of tier 3



smooch!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

should the strange doll really stay at the bottom of tier 2? I know not many have sold recently but it seems like when people go to sell them they always ask for about 10k.


----------



## mogyay

it is actually meant to be higher  it's best to go to null's link at the top of the thread, i will move it up just now tho. up for discussion if it should be higher than that tho of course!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

i do think it's fine under galaxy tho bc those r like insanely rare and sought after atm tho i think


----------



## seliph

oh whoops i didnt even notice strange doll there either
i moved both it and galaxy up to be with disco since i think a few dolls did sell for 10k recently!


----------



## mogyay

shared editing WHEN


----------



## kikotoot

(Is the christmas gold candy really that low?  I feel like there are so few going around  I bought mine for 900 I believe and quite a few cherries)


----------



## seliph

kikotoot said:


> (Is the christmas gold candy really that low?  I feel like there are so few going around  I bought mine for 900 I believe and quite a few cherries)


most have sold for >600


----------



## amemome

can i doink this?


----------



## seliph

*small spreadsheet update!*






common (red, yellow, green, blue) star fragments have all been placed near the top of tier 5! we look forward to seeing where other fair collectibles will go :0


----------



## Kirbyz

ignore this sorry


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So where they tbt fair colletibles? in the middle or something?


----------



## FireNinja1

Milky star said:


> So where they tbt fair colletibles? in the middle or something?



It’s too early to call.


----------



## Bcat

Sold a pink star frag for 4.5k

Also a bunch of hybrid flowers for 200 each


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bcat said:


> Sold a pink star frag for 4.5k
> 
> Also a bunch of hybrid flowers for 200 each


Hold on 4.5k??? I have a pink fragment hm..


----------



## Kattea

Also sold a pink star frag for 4.5k


----------



## JellyBeans

sold a sheep plush for 4k and blue frags for 1.2k/1.3k!
edit: also green feather for 900, pokeball for 10k


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh my gosh seriously!? I need to collect a bunch of fragments then. I desperately need a name change


----------



## mogyay

oh crap sorry, i'm meant to be updating this LOL, i will soon

reminder to go to null's link at the top of the page because for most recent information as apparently i update it 5 months after

thanks for the info tho guys


----------



## kayleee

mogyay said:


> oh crap sorry, i'm meant to be updating this LOL, i will soon
> 
> reminder to go to null's link at the top of the page because for most recent information as apparently i update it 5 months after
> 
> thanks for the info tho guys


unrelated but im so happy to see your lineup is 80% vesta


----------



## mogyay

kayleee said:


> unrelated but im so happy to see your lineup is 80% vesta



so tempted to put vesta straight in at tier 1 but i thought ppl might be annoyed LOL


----------



## SensaiGallade

90%


----------



## mogyay

SensaiGallade said:


> 90%



omg ty sensai, you are a blessing in my life, ily          everyone is too good to me aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Insulaire

If your first post is accurate, you are now the richest member on the forum!


----------



## N a t

I would honestly love for their to be a fabricated demand for Vesta Collectible. Let's do more than just say she's worth 10k+. Let's make her worth 10k+.

Fun fact: She's my mom's favorite villager, if she were a member here I'm sure she'd have a line up much like yours haha!


----------



## BluebearL

We could just put her in a seperate tier. The Besta tier

Also some info: bought white fragment for just over an 8k tbt value and bought Crash’s pink feather a while ago for 6k Tbt plus a dreamy popper


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vesta is god tier, not even tier 1 can do her justice


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So I can sell my vesta for 10k?! Huh!? How is that?? She's not even a rare collectible. Whhere do the plushies and star fragments fall?


----------



## nightxshift

Milky star said:


> So I can sell my vesta for 10k?! Huh!? How is that?? She's not even a rare collectible. Whhere do the plushies and star fragments fall?


Plushies would fall in tier 3 and fragments in 5 if I’m not wrong. Vesta is gonna be pretty rare since it’s only gonna be available in the shop for a couple of days now, but I’m not 100% sure heh


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Vesta at the top of the collectible tier list?


----------



## skarmoury

Milky star said:


> So I can sell my vesta for 10k?! Huh!? How is that?? She's not even a rare collectible. Whhere do the plushies and star fragments fall?


LOL vesta isn't really 10k+ TBT but we can dream!!! She'll probably fall in tier 5-6.
Yeah I agree w nightxshift, I'm seeing Mom's & Sheep plushies and Pink & Purple frags go for roughly 4k+ tbt, and common fragments around 1.2-1.5k tbt. As for Celeste & White frag they're probably tier 2 (they're going for 7k+ tbt I think?)


----------



## Karmahri

I'm going to guess vesta will probably be around tier  6 or 7 actually, since thats where most of the villager/npc collectibles fall under
(or put vesta in her own category xD)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

skarmoury said:


> LOL vesta isn't really 10k+ TBT but we can dream!!! She'll probably fall in tier 5-6.
> Yeah I agree w nightxshift, I'm seeing Mom's & Sheep plushies and Pink & Purple frags go for roughly 4k+ tbt, and common fragments around 1.2-1.5k tbt. As for Celeste & White frag they're probably tier 2 (they're going for 7k+ tbt I think?)


I have seen the pink n purple ones sold for 4.5k and the rest for 1.2k -1.5k. Except the white. (Maybe yeah 7k?) Ughhhh I need those plushies aahh!!


----------



## Damniel

bought a swirl for 700!


----------



## seliph

vesta is actually worth more than weird doll this is science


----------



## IonicKarma

My prediction for fair collectibles are as follows:
Celeste Chick: Tier 2 -> Tier 1 over time (7k->10k+)
White Star Fragment: Tier 2 -> Tier 1 over time (Potential for this to be the next white feather but who knows, 7k->10k)
Pink Star Fragment: Tier 3 -> Maybe Tier 2 a year from now (4.5k->6-7k)
Purple Star Fragment: Tier 3 (4k->5-6k)
Sheep Plushie: Tier 3 (4k)
Unlimited Star Frags: Tier 5 (1.2-1.4k)
Vesta: Tier 6 (200-400)


----------



## lana.

*Goddess Tier*
Priceless 




Vesta​


----------



## seliph

*spreadsheet update!*

- pink/purple fragments and mom's/sheep plush have been added to the middle of tier 3
- white fragment and celeste chick plush have been added to the bottom of tier 2


----------



## Lavamaize

I feel like a black feather might need to be moved up considering it was traded for collectibles worth like 14k.


----------



## seliph

Lavamaize said:


> I feel like a black feather might need to be moved up considering it was traded for collectibles worth like 14k.


crash is one person who was willing to overpay and lord knows they could afford to. we will not be moving anything based on single instances.


----------



## xTech

I think Goomba could be moved up into at least the next tier, since I've seen a couple sold for at least 4k, and i'm pretty sure some others also traded them 1:1 for the smaller plushies. While he's not as pricey as Invader and Pinky, I definitely feel he shouldn't be left at the bottom of tier 4.


----------



## Bcat

Bought a final boss feather from the wonderful @michealsmells for 10k


----------



## Sharksheep

3 sheep plush for 4k each
1 sheep for 4.5k


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sharksheep said:


> 3 sheep plush for 4k
> 1 sheep for 4.5k


Huh?? That math doesn't even add up


----------



## Cheremtasy

Milky star said:


> Huh?? That math doesn't even add up


I believe they mean they bought/sold three sheep for 4k tbt each, and bought/sold one sheep for 4.5k tbt


----------



## Lavamaize

seliph said:


> crash is one person who was willing to overpay and lord knows they could afford to. we will not be moving anything based on single instances.



There's also a thing called supply and demand though in economics. Because there are so few black feathers, and people want them, the price of it is likely to increase. In addition, because the black feather is sold so infrequently, one time does make a difference so even if you were to take the average of about three past sales (8k, 8.5k, 14k), the value would be a little over 10k.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cheremtasy said:


> I believe they mean they bought/sold three sheep for 4k tbt each, and bought/sold one sheep for 4.5k tbt


How one sheep worth more than three?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Milky star said:


> How one sheep worth more than three?


I mean it just depends on who's buying/selling. Collectibles are never sold at the same price. For example, I've seen the dreamy popper recently range from 2k-2.5k tbt recently. Again, it's up to the seller how much they want to charge, and how much the buyer is willing to pay, so there will always be a range in value.


----------



## seliph

Lavamaize said:


> There's also a thing called supply and demand though in economics. Because there are so few black feathers, and people want them, the price of it is likely to increase. In addition, because the black feather is sold so infrequently, one time does make a difference so even if you were to take the average of about three past sales (8k, 8.5k, 14k), the value would be a little over 10k.


we don't necessarily use averages for this reason, and we definitely don't go with what's "likely" vs what's currently happening. the tier list is a reflection of popularity and desirability amongst the whole community, not a strict price guide. this is outlined in both the OP and the spreadsheet.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Milky star said:


> How one sheep worth more than three?


I think you might have misread, they didn't sell 3 sheep together as a package for 4k
I hope it makes more sense if I put it like this:

1 sheep plush for 4k
1 sheep plush for 4k
1 sheep plush for 4k
1 sheep for 4.5k 

Unless you just meant why one sold for 500 more tbt which cheremtasy explained


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cheremtasy said:


> I mean it just depends on who's buying/selling. Collectibles are never sold at the same price. For example, I've seen the dreamy popper recently range from 2k-2.5k tbt recently. Again, it's up to the seller how much they want to charge, and how much the buyer is willing to pay, so there will always be a range in value.


I guess yeah..I've been wanting to buy a yellow star and purple star and plushies...I guess I'd be willing to sell high for those

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

can I sell my tbt soul for the animated star collectible? OwO


----------



## mogyay

that's the main thread updated! thanks null like always       

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

seliph i mean hehehe


----------



## Sharksheep

BungoTheElf said:


> I think you might have misread, they didn't sell 3 sheep together as a package for 4k
> I hope it makes more sense if I put it like this:
> 
> 1 sheep plush for 4k
> 1 sheep plush for 4k
> 1 sheep plush for 4k
> 1 sheep for 4.5k
> 
> Unless you just meant why one sold for 500 more tbt which cheremtasy explained



@Milky star

What BungoTheElf said is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion. I was messaging from my phone.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sharksheep said:


> @Milky star
> 
> What BungoTheElf said is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion. I was messaging from my phone.


Wait..sheep as in Vesta?


----------



## Aurita

Milky star said:


> Wait..sheep as in Vesta?


Probably the sheep as in the sheep plush from the tbt fair, the Vesta one isn’t technically a plush


----------



## lana.

Milky star said:


> Wait..sheep as in Vesta?


I believe they mean all sheep plushies were bought for the amount they stated. At the moment the Vesta collectible is still in the shop, therefore it is not (and most likely never will be) worth more than 200 TBT. Though in my heart she is priceless  

whoops like the person above stated


----------



## seliph

*loses my mind*


----------



## Sharksheep

Milky star said:


> Wait..sheep as in Vesta?



No the sheep plush. Vesta is Vesta and will continue to be restock until the date the direct said she would leave the store.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

seliph said:


> *loses my mind*


Sorry am are stupid

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



fennekins said:


> I believe they mean all sheep plushies were bought for the amount they stated. At the moment the Vesta collectible is still in the shop, therefore it is not (and most likely never will be) worth more than 200 TBT. Though in my heart she is priceless
> 
> whoops like the person above stated


Ooooooh. Okay okay so the price just changes,, okie


----------



## Chris

I have had to remove multiple posts from this thread, so here is a formal reminder that *bumping another user's thread is against the rules*.


----------



## mogyay

bump    

also, we have a collectibles discord where you can buy/sell, discuss collectibles, make friends with fellow nerds! everyone is lovely and anyone is more than welcome to join! i know it's a little intimidating joining a new discord but this isn't some special tbt discord clique, the more the merrier and we love chatting collectibles  here is the invite for anyone interested!


----------



## Oldcatlady

thank you for keeping this guide updated!!
i sold a red star fragment for 1.5k


----------



## N a t

I recently paid 1.7k for a Blue Star Fragment!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

N a t said:


> I recently paid 1.7k for a Blue Star Fragment!


Nice to see you're line is complete. ^^ I wish I could have helped though. Ack.


----------



## N a t

Milky star said:


> Nice to see you're line is complete. ^^ I wish I could have helped though. Ack.


It's okay! I'm just happy that I got this far! You shouldn't feel bad either, I backed out of the thread simply because I don't do auctions (stressful for me), so it was my own choice but it all worked out and I appreciate your time and consideration! You're very nice!


----------



## amemome

Just wondering but is Vesta tier 6 or 7? (I know she's tier God in all of our hearts but I was curious where she actually stands sales-wise)


----------



## BalloonFight

amemome said:


> Just wondering but is Vesta tier 6 or 7? (I know she's tier God in all of our hearts but I was curious where she actually stands sales-wise)



Even though Vesta is S tier, she'd be a tier 7. Like 180 - 200 tbt right now.


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought a spring sakura for 300tbt


----------



## lana.

- bought a yellow star frag for 1.5k
- sold a dark egg for 1.5k
- sold a pink star frag for 4.7k


----------



## mogyay

bump!


----------



## lana.

i bought two green feathers for 800 tbt each!


----------



## mogyay

fennekins said:


> i bought two green feathers for 800 tbt each!


i love u


----------



## tajikey

Man, I'd be happy to sell my Vesta for half that!


----------



## mogyay

bump!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg for 550 TBT and sold a Green Candy for 50 TBT!


----------



## Nefarious

Bought a Moonlight Halloweaster Egg for 1k TBT.


----------



## sleepydreepy

WOAH is vesta really worth that much??? I should have bought one extra to sell lol


----------



## seliph

did i actually forget to put vesta on the spreadsheet.... oops! in my defense she's priceless

anyway she's now with the other villager collectibles in (unfortunate) tier 7! also waiting to see the new potion before updating the "new collectibles" section


----------



## seliph

it's too early to officially place them anywhere but so far these seem to be current egg price ranges:

candy corn: ~500 tbt
moonlight/zombie: ~1k tbt
cobweb: ~3k tbt

flick is still a mystery


----------



## Cosmic-chan

seliph said:


> it's too early to officially place them anywhere but so far these seem to be current egg price ranges:
> 
> candy corn: ~500 tbt
> moonlight/zombie: ~1k tbt
> cobweb: ~3k tbt
> 
> flick is still a mystery


Dang these eggs are surprisingly selling high! Oml!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

Now I'd assume the golden egg is 20k?


----------



## Sharksheep

Milky star said:


> Dang these eggs are surprisingly selling high! Oml!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> Now I'd assume the golden egg is 20k?



I don't think you can sell the golden egg. It's the prize for being the first to find all the eggs and buy it from the shop.


----------



## Holla

Milky star said:


> Dang these eggs are surprisingly selling high! Oml!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> Now I'd assume the golden egg is 20k?



If it's even giftable as most special items aren't.


----------



## Nefarious

Milky star said:


> Now I'd assume the golden egg is 20k?



It's priceless as it's not tradable, but would be high up there if it was.

I'm going to predict 5k-6k for the Flick egg. It seems to be quite popular but with the less amount in existence.


----------



## Aurita

I also bought a candy corn halloweaster egg for 550 tbt!


----------



## mogyay

i promise when i next update the thread i promise i will move vesta down (she is top tier in my heart though)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mogyay said:


> i promise when i next update the thread i promise i will move vesta down (she is top tier in my heart though)


I guess it does confuse people,,


----------



## seliph

i say leave her there


----------



## Lancelot

I bought 2 flick eggs at 4.5k each
Sold a White star frag for 6.5K


----------



## Hat'

bought a blue feather for 900 tbt
sold a white star frag for 7k tbt


----------



## Aurita

bought a bat potion for 600


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought a candy corn egg for 550tbt!


----------



## Wickel

Sold candy corn egg for 550tbt
Bought pink tulip for 175tbt


----------



## Dunquixote

Bought a ditto egg for 2k.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Sharksheep said:


> I don't think you can sell the golden egg. It's the prize for being the first to find all the eggs.



No it's not. You had to buy it in the shop for 25 eggs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> No it's not. You had to buy it in the shop for 25 eggs.


There is only one in stock for every egg hunt, so the first one to find all of the eggs who also wants the Golden Easter Egg gets it.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There is only one in stock for every egg hunt, so the first one to find all of the eggs who also wants the Golden Easter Egg gets it.



Which is not necessarily the first to find all the eggs. But if it really is not giftable like people claim, then I can see the appeal of literally _putting_ _all of your eggs into one basket _(sorry egg pun) despite the seemingly bland look of it compared to the other eggs.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

Sharksheep was spreading somewhat false information by saying the egg *IS *the prize for being the *FIRST *to find all the eggs and I just wanted to ensure that forumers know that this is not always the case. It's also possible that two people find all the eggs extremely close to each other and the second-place winner is just a little bit quicker on the purchase.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Which is not necessarily the first to find all the eggs. But if it really is not giftable like people claim, then I can see the appeal of literally _putting_ _all of your eggs into one basket _(sorry egg pun) despite the seemingly bland look of it compared to the other eggs.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Sharksheep was spreading somewhat false information by saying the egg *IS *the prize for being the *FIRST *to find all the eggs and I just wanted to ensure that forumers know that this is not always the case. It's also possible that two people find all the eggs extremely close to each other and the second-place winner is just a little bit quicker on the purchase.


Ah, I get it.  The way your statement was worded it almost made it seem like anyone with all the eggs could pick it up.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, I get it.  The way your statement was worded it almost made it seem like anyone with all the eggs could pick it up.



I was just more or less stating that egg had a price tag and not just a free prize for being first (which makes no sense imo; it should just be the free prize for finding all of the eggs imo since it is ungiftable anyway - I don't think it should go either buy this rare egg and miss out on the new eggs or buy the new eggs but you lose the chance to purchase the golden one). I don't know how I could have worded it any differently but ok XD 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

I mean yeah you can buy the other eggs with TBT but imo it feels more special buying stuff with your own currency.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I need to find some Christmas collectibles asap for December


----------



## Sharksheep

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Which is not necessarily the first to find all the eggs. But if it really is not giftable like people claim, then I can see the appeal of literally _putting_ _all of your eggs into one basket _(sorry egg pun) despite the seemingly bland look of it compared to the other eggs.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> Sharksheep was spreading somewhat false information by saying the egg *IS *the prize for being the *FIRST *to find all the eggs and I just wanted to ensure that forumers know that this is not always the case. It's also possible that two people find all the eggs extremely close to each other and the second-place winner is just a little bit quicker on the purchase.



It's very unlikely that two people would find all the eggs at the same time considering how difficult the clues are even though the staff said they made it easier compared to the last hunts for all the new people that joined. Anyway I corrected my original post that you had to buy it from the shop.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Sharksheep said:


> It's very unlikely that two people would find all the eggs at the same time considering how difficult the clues are even though the staff said they made it easier compared to the last hunts for all the new people that joined. Anyway I corrected my original post that you had to buy it from the shop.



Yep, thnx! I appreciate that 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

I didn't think the egg hunt was too tough upon finally getting the actual answers. Although, completing it fast may be a different story XD


----------



## Mars Adept

Traded a Cobweb Egg for a Fresh Feather.


----------



## Nefarious

A friend of mine has sold their Eerie Star Potion for 2.5k tbt. ^^


----------



## oak

I traded a Pastel disco egg for a Cobweb egg.

Sold a Cobweb egg for 3.5TBT.


----------



## moo_nieu

Bought a swamp potion last night for 1000 tbt


----------



## Mr_Persona

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There is only one in stock for every egg hunt, so the first one to find all of the eggs who also wants the Golden Easter Egg gets it.


I never knew that. That is something.
I never see people even have it in their lineup, but it's a nice way to get a golden trophy.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Traded an eerie star potion for a purple bat potion + 1.6k tbt!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Wow! Is the Nightmare Egg seriously going for 8k TBT now?


----------



## Lancelot

Arguably the gold egg is only for first place people in the egg hunt atm no? Hasn’t it only been bought by whoever found all the eggs first atm

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020

Also to keep on thread trend,

traded my flick egg for a cobweb egg+ eerie potion


----------



## mogyay

ya i'm thinking dreamy and nightmare are moving up (if seliph agrees). this is about rarity as well and they're definitely just as rare now as the bottom ones in the tier above


----------



## Alienfish

Also, yeah just wanted to say I did indeed buy a star glow wand for 39k, but since they are hardly sold anyway I don't think it matters tier-wise too much.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Arguably the gold egg is only for first place people in the egg hunt atm no? Hasn’t it only been bought by whoever found all the eggs first atm


Yeah, it was gift-able at one point but since removed.


----------



## skarmoury

I forgot to mention but some trades I had the past weeks:
- traded my moonlight egg for a hot feather + 1k tbt
- got a zen egg for a kirby egg + 5k tbt

thanks mog & seliph as always for this list, you guys are the best


----------



## seliph

nightmare and dreamy eggs can definitely move up, they've gotten quite popular. there also seems to be a general consensus on the values of the halloween collectibles so stay tuuuuuned

also just a reminder we do not take outlier transactions into account, thank you


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cobweb egg is sold for 3.5k


----------



## biibii

dreamy egg is around 6-10k at this point I think ?? ;-;


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh I was hopping to maybe trade my cobweb egg for a dreamy egg or buy one but my 2.2k bells aren't worth anything it seems. :')


----------



## biibii

Milky star said:


> Bruh I was hopping to maybe trade my cobweb egg for a dreamy egg or buy one but my 2.2k bells aren't worth anything it seems. :')


don't give up! both 2.2k and the cobweb egg together could get you somewhere!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

biibii said:


> don't give up! both 2.2k and the cobweb egg together could get you somewhere!!


Maybe


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So how much does one think I'll spend on a blue fragment?


----------



## mogyay

hello! me and seliph made some changes! you can see it on the thread and the spreadsheet! (spreadsheet is always updated first so always best to check in there first if poss)

dreamy egg & nightmare egg have moved up to the bottom of tier 2 
sheep plush up to the top of tier 3
flick egg in the middle of tier 3
cobweb egg low in tier 3
moonlight and zombie egg at the top of tier 5
candycorn egg at the top of tier 6

potion is still undecided


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hi ! What do you think is the highest price I can sell my Cobweb egg without it being too high ?


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought a spring sakura for 200tbt


----------



## oak

I bought a Ruby & Coco collectable for 500 TBT each!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

friday the 13th candy bout to be tier 1 fo sure. Just you wait!


----------



## seliph

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> friday the 13th candy bout to be tier 1 fo sure. Just you wait!


it won't.


----------



## Plainbluetees

seliph said:


> it won't.


It’s honestly gonna be middle of the road. I’d be surprised if it even got to uncommonly sold.


----------



## seliph

Plainbluetees said:


> It’s honestly gonna be middle of the road. I’d be surprised if it even got to uncommonly sold.


there's been trades for pierrot candy so if anything i predict it'll be around there at most, but who knows. def not gonna make t1-t2 though lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

my thoughts are the candy value will drop and settle once the hype factor wears off (esp as 332 is actually _quite_ a lot. only orange, pierrot, and wix candies beat it out in total around. probably purple too, if we count by active users with them)

so kaleidoclover 2.0, in a sense


----------



## Shinigamii

Someone traded toy hammer for the candy


----------



## Plainbluetees

LambdaDelta said:


> my thoughts are the candy value will drop and settle once the hype factor wears off
> 
> so kaleidoclover 2.0, in a sense


which is when I’ll swoop in and buy one, lol.


----------



## Asarena

Yes, I was able to trade my Pierrot Candy for a Friday the 13th Candy! The Pierrot Candy is nice, but this one is much prettier to me


----------



## skarmoury

bought 3 f13 candies for 650 tbt, and traded my mint collectible for one more f13 candy


----------



## lana.

bought a f13 candy for 650 TBT!


----------



## seliph

oh to be a brand new multicoloured candy and be valued the same as orange


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

seliph said:


> oh to be a brand new multicoloured candy and be valued the same as orange



This is why I hate second-hand markets. They overvalue some collectibles and undervalue others.


----------



## seliph

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> This is why I hate second-hand markets. They overvalue some collectibles and undervalue others.


over and undervaluing is subjective. plus it was just released, value may go up over time when less are being traded around.


----------



## N a t

Not sure if it really helps but I just sold a complete 2016 candy set for 1.4k.


----------



## N a t

Now that fleas can be gifted. I have sold mine for 200 TBT.


----------



## MasterM64

N a t said:


> Now that fleas can be gifted. I have sold mine for 200 TBT.



They have always been giftable, it is just that they are now no longer unique thanks to @Oblivia .


----------



## N a t

MasterM64 said:


> They have always been giftable, it is just that they are now no longer unique thanks to @Oblivia .


Good to know! My Baaaad!!!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

MasterM64 said:


> They have always been giftable, it is just that they are now no longer unique thanks to @Oblivia .



What does this mean?


----------



## Nefarious

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> What does this mean?



Unique means you can't have more than one. It's like the fair patches or tokens. So now it's possible to have more than one flea.


----------



## nightxshift

Bought a moonlight egg for 1,2k


----------



## Coach

Traded F13 candies for:

Dreamy Popper
Red turnip (Did this twice)
Jack

Also sold a Coal for 500 TBT


----------



## mogyay

where am i putting eerie star


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> where am i putting eerie star


right under winter mitten : )


----------



## Rowlet28

Not sure if this is right but I bought a Dreamy egg for 10k! Most expensive collectible I bought but it was worth it. A bit late but I also bought a Flick egg for 4.5k a while back.


----------



## JellyBeans

bit late but I sold a pink feather for 6k and bought a sweet feather for 13k! also sold a f13 candy for 650


----------



## N a t

Traded a Toy Hammer for Eerie Star Potion


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I sold a Coco collectible for 500 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I sold a spring sakura for 250 tbt, and a candy corn egg for 550 tbt


----------



## MasterM64

Traded Pierrot Candy + 500 TBT for a Green Balloon.


----------



## mogyay

feel like some of the eggs need moved up defo


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a (dark) blue balloon for 1.5k


----------



## Mr_Persona

got a red candy for 15 tbt


----------



## lana.

i bought a pierrot candy for 1.3k tbt! :0


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I got two lumps of cool for 600 tbt


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a red and green candy, red rose, and red lily for 10 tbt each 

also traded candy corn egg + 100 tbt for a f13 candy a few days after the event, but i forgot to post here .-.


----------



## nightxshift

Bought a Zipper Sakura for 80!!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Sold a zen egg for 4k tbt.


----------



## Mr_Persona

sold a jingle for 150 TBT


----------



## Dio

Bought two eerie potions for 1.8k tbt and 1.9k tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Zombie Halloweaster Egg for 850 TBT.


----------



## nightxshift

where do the snow bunnies go?


----------



## skarmoury

nightxshift said:


> where do the snow bunnies go?


It's only going to be tradable starting around monday so no sales have been done yet.


----------



## BungoTheElf

sold a dreamy egg for 10k


----------



## Lavamaize

I feel like Goomba should be moved up to tier 3 as I have never seen it sold for under 3k.


----------



## mogyay

Lavamaize said:


> I feel like Goomba should be moved up to tier 3 as I have never seen it sold for under 3k.


there's prob a lot of things needing updated i'm sorry everyone, i promise to relook at things this weekend, just been pretty busy lately, ty for your patience and as always take everything on here with a grain of salt

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020

based on recent sales it looks like snow bunny is around 5-6k rn which is wild but initial sales are usually high and they should usually level out so i'll keep an eye on things (also sell me bunny pls), i don't think i've even seen an aurora sale yet?


----------



## Shinigamii

Traded sheep plushie plus 11k tbt for Celeste chick plushie


----------



## mogyay

I bought a snow bunny for 6k


----------



## MasterM64

Sold my Snow Bunny to @Miharu for 5k + Pikmin Egg!


----------



## Sharksheep

Traded Loveball for Celeste, Sheep, Purple Frag, and Snow Bunny


----------



## lana.

bought a wix candy for 5k tbt


----------



## Lancelot

Forgot to say but I trade my aurora sky+10k for a pinwheel

And then traded a yellow house for an aurora sky

If that helps with prices for the sky


----------



## Flyffel

Traded:

Snow Bunny - Aurora Sky 
Pinwheel - Aurora Sky, Goomba, Pinky, Invader, Father's Day Carnation
Invader, Fresh Feather - Aurora Sky
Rad Feather, Moon Ball - Aurora Sky, 4 2020 winter holiday presents, 1k TBT


----------



## Lancelot

Traded an Aurora for a Strange Doll!


----------



## seliph

just gonna post this for my own reference, sold an aurora sky for 10k and frost egg for 7k

also finally added the black friday collectibles to the spreadsheet in tier 6, oopsie


----------



## amemome

Traded my Celeste Plush for a Purple Star Fragment and 7k TBT!


----------



## seliph

i forgot to post but the spreadsheet has gone through a big update! too many for me to post right now but feel free to take a gander


----------



## loveclove

Got my Celeste for 15k
Sold my flower glow wand for 7,5k + sheep plush


----------



## seliph

loveclove said:


> Got my Celeste for 15k
> Sold my star glow wand for 7,5k + sheep plush


i thought it was a flower wand...


----------



## loveclove

seliph said:


> i thought it was a flower wand...


Jesus idk what's happening to me today, I guess I'm writing without thinking, corrected


----------



## seliph

seliph said:


> i forgot to post but the spreadsheet has gone through a big update! too many for me to post right now but feel free to take a gander


finally put together the changelog for this post!

*heart glow wand* and *celeste* moved up to t1
*party popper*, *yellow house*, *purple feather*, and *pink feather* moved down within t2
*frost egg* and *aurora egg* moved up to t2
*sheep plush* moved down within t3
*pink star fragment*, *purple star fragment*, and *moon ball* moved up within t3
*wix candy*, *zen egg*, and *goomba* moved up to t3
*dreamy party popper* moved down to t4
*red balloon* moved down within t4
*hot feather* and *cool feather* moved up within t4
*bloodshot potion* and *swamp potion* moved up to t4
*pierrot candy* moved down to t5
*common star fragments*, *red pikmin easter egg*, and *leaf ticket easter egg* moved up within t5
*moonlight halloweaster egg*, *red/green/blue feathers*, *chocolate cake*, and *classic/ditto/kirby easter eggs* moved down within t5
*orange candy* moved down to t6
*blue candy* moved down within t7
*yellow candy* and *winter mitten* moved down within t8


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I sold:

1 Puppy Plush for 200 TBT
1 Bell for 150 TBT
1 Matryoshka for 150 TBT
1 Robot for 100 TBT
2 Stockings for 100 TBT and 96 TBT respectively


----------



## Nefarious

Sold 5 Tin Robots for 50 tbt each, 1 Matryoshka Doll for 80 tbt, 1 Festive Bell for 120 tbt and 1 Green Christmas Stocking for 80 tbt.


----------



## seliph

moment of clown shoe squeaking silence for everyone who paid 500+ for any of these lmaooo


----------



## ryuk

seliph said:


> moment of clown shoe squeaking silence for everyone who paid 500+ for any of these lmaooo


Paid 500+ for what now?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Maybe in 5 years puppies will cost 500 tbt.
Just gotta play the long game.​


----------



## seliph

Sheep Villager said:


> Maybe in 5 years puppies will cost 500 tbt.
> Just gotta play the long game.​


puppies may go up but the rest is verrrrry doubtful


----------



## Nefarious

ryuk said:


> Paid 500+ for what now?



They mean the new Christmas collectibles. When before they were revealed, some gambled and bought them for more than what they are currently selling for at the moment.

I can see the puppy's value increase a bit, but wouldn't count on it going over 500 unless many users with them become inactive.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Just traded a stocking for a puppy.

About those Christmas collectibles- I almost traded 3 presents for a moonlight egg! Somebody would have had a big loss there...


----------



## 6iixx

traded my puppy for a stocking, and i sold three other christmas collectibles (the doll, bell, and the robot) for 50 tbt each.


----------



## ryuk

NefariousKing said:


> They mean the new Christmas collectibles. When before they were revealed, some gambled and bought them for more than what they are currently selling for at the moment.
> 
> I can see the puppy's value increase a bit, but wouldn't count on it going over 500 unless many users with them become inactive.


OHHH tru i forgot about the present selling threads  
yikes


----------



## Maruchan

ryuk said:


> OHHH tru i forgot about the present selling threads
> yikes


.....wait what present selling threads?  Here in the Marketplace? I must have missed that


----------



## ryuk

Maruchan said:


> .....wait what present selling threads?  Here in the Marketplace? I must have missed that


They were all mostly in the “pass the parcel” trading threads from the christmas event!


----------



## Maruchan

seliph said:


> puppies may go up but the rest is verrrrry doubtful


Yeah the puppies are v cute, the way it has been scooped up within minutes by everyone, kinda feel like it’s a more user-friendly-version of the Celeste / mom’s plushies lol - all the charm w/o the hefty price tag...? Given the sheer# in circulation, I don’t see it peaking past the 550-600? price point.


----------



## -Lumi-

Maruchan said:


> Yeah the puppies are v cute, the way it has been scooped up within minutes by everyone, kinda feel like it’s a more user-friendly-version of the Celeste / mom’s plushies lol - all the charm w/o the hefty price tag...? Given the sheer# in circulation, I don’t see it peaking past the 550-600? price point.



I love the puppies! I’m honestly really happy that there’s a plushie that’s at a more attainable price. It was a gamble that didn’t really work out in people’s favours if they were buying gifts for high prices but I’m happy to see more cute collectables at a cheaper price.

Still gonna yearn for the sheep, mum, and Celeste plushies from a distance but in the meantime I’m happy about the puppy addition 

In regards to thread pricing I sold a Festive Bell for 150 TBT & a black rose for 150 TBT!


----------



## Foreverfox

Plainbluetees said:


> Just traded a stocking for a puppy.
> 
> About those Christmas collectibles- I almost traded 3 presents for a nightmare egg! Somebody would have had a big loss there...


Whatttttt....man, send that person to me, im literally willing to give up everything I have for one.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Foreverfox said:


> Whatttttt....man, send that person to me, im literally willing to give up everything I have for one.


ah god I’m an idiot it was a moonlight egg
whoops now I feel bad because I know you really wanted one... I’m an idiot


----------



## Foreverfox

Plainbluetees said:


> ah god I’m an idiot it was a moonlight egg
> whoops now I feel bad because I know you really wanted one... I’m an idiot


Noo don't feel bad! Nonono! It's okay. I know I'm the longest way off from one lol. Seriously! You're not an idiot!


----------



## Jacob4

i traded like 12 f13 candies for 1 gift each, and some candy eggs and black mushrooms

i didn't think this many gifts would sell lol


----------



## Lancelot

Not me trading a flick egg for 5 gifts


----------



## Jacob4

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Not me trading a flick egg for 5 gifts


rip

it's fun for me going all in on gambling with collectibles on this forum for some reason

sucks when it doesnt work out though =(

im glad this many gifts sold tho since it means more money for charity!


----------



## Nefarious

Traded two Green Stockings for two Matryoshka Doll. Later sold those two Matryoshka Dolls and another two Green Stockings for 80tbt each.


----------



## nightxshift

seliph said:


> puppies may go up but the rest is verrrrry doubtful


True, I’m only keeping mine for the future


----------



## seliph

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Not me trading a flick egg for 5 gifts


monkey d clown


----------



## Lancelot

seliph said:


> monkey d clown


This seems uncalled for yet so true : (


----------



## Mr_Persona

l bought a festive bell for 80 tbt!


----------



## Lightspring

I really like the puppies, they’re super cute! Shame on me though for requesting the same present color each time


----------



## nightxshift

I feel kinda bad that the new collectibles are gonna be on the <100TBT section (except for the puppy)


----------



## Mr_Persona

nightxshift said:


> I feel kinda bad that the new collectibles are gonna be on the <100TBT section (except for the puppy)


couple of people were selling them 100. But they sold out so quickly


----------



## Miharu

Sold a Pink Fragment for 4k tbt! :3


----------



## BalloonFight

Here's a list of stuff I've bought/sold recently:

Bought an Invader for 4k tbt
Sold a Red Balloon for 2.2k tbt
Sold another Red Balloon for 2k tbt
Bought a Toy Hammer for 2.5k tbt
Sold a Pastel Disco Egg for 2.5k tbt
Sold a Chocolate Cake for 600 tbt


----------



## moo_nieu

Traded a yellow star fragment for a bloodshot potion


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Traded one Yule Log for one White Star Fragment cx


----------



## Cadbberry

I bought a pink frag for 4k!


----------



## Mr_Persona

l just realized there is no Aurora sky on the list


----------



## JellyBeans

sold some christmas collectibles for 50tbt each, sold a tortimer for 350


----------



## sleepydreepy

nightxshift said:


> I feel kinda bad that the new collectibles are gonna be on the <100TBT section (except for the puppy)


I'm kind of surprised, honestly. I guess the reason they are being sold for so little is because snowflakes were so easy to get and most people ended up with at least one of each present?


----------



## seliph

sleepydreepy said:


> I'm kind of surprised, honestly. I guess the reason they are being sold for so little is because snowflakes were so easy to get and most people ended up with at least one of each present?


i think the 2015 gifts never really surpassing 200 tbt (except for coal peaking at like 500) also put a low price on them from the start, but also they aren't really a desirable or popular aesthetic like the puppy plush


----------



## sleepydreepy

Maruchan said:


> .....wait what present selling threads?  Here in the Marketplace? I must have missed that





ryuk said:


> They were all mostly in the “pass the parcel” trading threads from the christmas event!


yup, I saw several threads selling or buying presents for around 700 tbt each.


----------



## MasterM64

sleepydreepy said:


> I'm kind of surprised, honestly. I guess the reason they are being sold for so little is because snowflakes were so easy to get and most people ended up with at least one of each present?



I would say that is correct, these new collectibles are more common than the original Christmas Dolls and those typically go for less than 100 TBT. I think the Puppy will be more though since people seem to want multiples of them.


----------



## Mr_Persona

seliph said:


> i think the 2015 gifts never really surpassing 200 tbt (except for coal peaking at like 500) also put a low price on them from the start, but also they aren't really a desirable or popular aesthetic like the puppy plush


was it just coal that year? I never joined during that time l believe, so l dont know much.


----------



## sleepydreepy

seliph said:


> i think the 2015 gifts never really surpassing 200 tbt (except for coal peaking at like 500) also put a low price on them from the start, but also they aren't really a desirable or popular aesthetic like the puppy plush





MasterM64 said:


> I would say that is correct, these new collectibles are more common than the original Christmas Dolls and those typically go for less than 100 TBT. I think the Puppy will be more though since people seem to want multiples of them.


I agree. Its interesting though that people still gambled on them being worth a lot, despite the shop showing how many presents were being sold into circulation and past christmas event collectables not being worth much. I guess people were hoping for collectables similar to the strange doll and plush aesthetic or something, but even so, the puppy plush isn't expected to be worth more than 500 tbt max, I guess due to the fact that there were over 600 sold.


----------



## deSPIRIA

forgot to put this here earlier but a few weeks ago i traded a celeste + sheep plush for a love ball


----------



## seliph

small spreadsheet update:

*aurora sky *added to the bottom of t1
*snow bunny* added to the top of t3
*yule log* added to the middle of t3
*pokeball* moved down to the top of t2


----------



## xSuperMario64x

traded an aurora sky + 3.3k tbt for a sweet feather!

also sold a sheep plush for 3k tbt


----------



## Miharu

Sold an Eerie Star Potion for 1.2k tbt :3


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a tin robot for 50 tbt


----------



## Nougat

sold a black famous mushroom for 370 tbt


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Curious where would the Fireworks collectible fall ?


----------



## deSPIRIA

Milky star said:


> Curious where would the Fireworks collectible fall ?



fireworks collectible is unique/untradeable


----------



## Cosmic-chan

lungs said:


> fireworks collectible is unique/untradeable


Ooooh okay ! That makes sense


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a black famous shroom for 300 tbt


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bought a black rose for 150 tbt


----------



## Miharu

Bought a sweet feather for 13k tbt!


----------



## JellyBeans

bought a sakura egg for 400 + sold a green balloon for 800 the other day!


----------



## Snowesque

Bought a Flick Halloweaster Egg for 5.3k, but was willing to buy it for 5.5k.

Thanks so much everyone that tagged, you were a big help! ☺


----------



## Foreverfox

Bought my dream nightmare eggie for 15k!  finally!


----------



## 6iixx

just traded a moonlight egg for a vesta & friday the 13th candy collectible


----------



## ohkat

sold a love ball for 9k


----------



## seliph

for own reference:

- sold black feather for 10k
- sold yellow frag for 1.5k
- bought several fleas for 200 lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Traded a Dreamy Party Popper, a Toy Hammer, a Chocolate Cake, a Tricolored Puppy Plush, and 100 TBT for a White Star Fragment.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

How much are F13 candies worth? I'm selling mine for 1k but I'm not sure if that's the right price. Tbh I just want it gone 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021

Also: Bought a pup plush for only 300tbt (such a steal lol) Sold my Eiree Star Potion for 1k tbt Sold my Green Star Fragment for 1.2k and I bought a Pikachu e for 500 and one Easter egg for 300 and another for 500.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I bought a puppy plush for 200 tbt


----------



## BalloonFight

I sold a Dark Blue house for 3000 TBT, and a Spring Shamrock for 200 TBT


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a black rose for 150 tbt c:


----------



## Nefarious

Bought a White Fragment for 5,500 tbt.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve bought the following recently!

Pink Rose - 250 TBT
Black Rose - 150 TBT
2021 Blue Rose - 150 TBT
Ruby - 150 TBT
Opal - 100 TBT


----------



## Plainbluetees

Bought a Coco Collectible for 800 tbt. I think the value on it is definitely rising; I haven’t seen any selling threads and when I searched to find people who had bought it most of them seemed inactive.


----------



## mogyay

OOPS will she ever update this? no one knows rly


----------



## lana.

mogyay said:


> OOPS will she ever update this? no one knows rly


ur doing amazing with it dw 

bought a green feather for 400 tbt D:


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought star wand for 16k


----------



## lana.

bought a heart wand for 13.5k


i feel like this is kinda an outlier price bc i was desperate lol, i stand by it being worth 10-12k.


----------



## Bob Zombie

Sold Aurora Sky for 10k.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Sold eerie star potion & bat potion together for a total of 2.8K


----------



## Bob Zombie

Been busy today!

Bought:
Cobweb Egg for 3k
Bat Potion and Eerie Potion for 2.8k combined
5 x F13 Candy for 2k (400 each)


----------



## sleepydreepy

bought yellow, blue, and green star fragments for 1.5K each. 

traded a pave purple feather for a dreamy party popper


----------



## xara

bought a mom’s plush for 4k!


----------



## Sharksheep

Traded fresh feather + eerie star potion for purple star frag


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I sold a classic egg for 600 and bought a Red feather for 1k 

also sold a frost egg for 5.6k + eerie star potion.

edit: also also, I sold an ice cream swirl and popsicle together for 1.8k!


----------



## jiny

traded a dreamy party popper for a pave purple feather
sold pave purple feather for 750 tbt
bought zipper sakura for 200 tbt
c:


----------



## JellyBeans

bought a hot feather for 2.3k and traded it for a cool feather, bought a blue feather for 1k + sold a chocolate icecream for 800


----------



## BalloonFight

Sold a Teal House - 1.3k
Sold a Yellow Feather - 1.8k
Bought a Final Boss Feather - 10k
Bought a Pave Purple Feather - 750


----------



## Nefarious

Traded a Pave Purple Feather for a Lobo collectible and 550 tbt.


----------



## -Lumi-

.


----------



## JellyBeans

sold a red frag for 2k + bought a ditto egg for 1k


----------



## Firesquids

Bought cherry for 50 tbt
bought Voodoo doll for 100 tbt


----------



## jadetine

Oh dang,  I didn't know this reporting mechanism existed. I sold a pave purple feather for 250tbt last week.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Bought a Cyan house for 178 tbt + blue hybrid violet + Christmas candy.


----------



## moo_nieu

bought 3 oranges for 30tbt each


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I sold Mint, Lobo, Isabelle, and Leif for 200 TBT each not too long ago.


----------



## Firesquids

Just bought Eerie Star Potion for 1.5k tbt


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought flea for 200
Traded poptart egg and black rose for leaf egg 
Traded weird doll for 15k and aurora sky


----------



## jiny

bought isabelle for 150 tbt ^^


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve sold some collectibles recently!

Black rose - 150 TBT (this is what I purchased it for and these roses seem to buy & sell for around this price from what I’ve noticed)

Pink rose - 175 TBT (purchased for that price & imo it was a steal! So I sold it for the same ) and then I sold another for 250 TBT (what I paid for it. Generally I pay between 200-250 for my pink roses)

Blue rose - 200 TBT (blue roses seem to have a similar value to pink ones! 200-250 is generally what I see)

Pavé purple feather - 650 TBT which I feel like was a fair price for it. I haven’t seen them moving much lately but I was comfortable selling mine for this price


----------



## BluebearL

Bought the following:
-Bought a Mori house for 3k tbt
-A chocolate cake for 500 tbt
-Cyan house for 600 tbt
-Dark blue house for 1k tbt + fresh feather (so around 3k tbt value)
-Pink house for a common star fragment


----------



## OtakuTrash

Sold a My Melody easter egg for 1.4k TBT.


----------



## seliph

gonna make note here i traded a moonlight for a melo

also small sheet update:

- Tricolored Puppy Plush added to top of T7 
- Rest of 2020 Christmas Gifts added to the bottom of T8 
-  Pavé Purple Feather added to the middle of T5


----------



## Firesquids

Just bought a turquoise squid egg for 600 tbt


----------



## mogyay

seliph said:


> gonna make note here i traded a moonlight for a melo
> 
> also small sheet update:
> 
> - Tricolored Puppy Plush added to top of T7
> - Rest of 2020 Christmas Gifts added to the bottom of T8
> -  Pavé Purple Feather added to the middle of T5


I WILL UPDATE THIS SOON i promise.. so in like 4-6 months


----------



## Firesquids

Bought another turquoise squid egg for 600 tbt!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Turquoise Squid Easter Egg for 700 TBT!


----------



## OtakuTrash

sold a daisy egg for 400 TBT.


----------



## Nefarious

Bought an Eevee Egg for 1200 tbt
Bought a Flea for 250 tbt

Sold a My Melody Egg for 1200 tbt
Sold a Daisy Egg for 400 tbt
Sold a Puppy Plush for 250 tbt

Traded a Prismatic Egg for a Dark Egg, Voodoo Doll and 500 tbt


----------



## Roxxy

Traded a Prismatic egg for a white fragment


----------



## AlyssaAC

Forgot to report this, but I sold a Daisy egg last night for 400 tbt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think I forgot to post this but I recently traded an eevee egg for an orange balloon (valued around 1.4k tbt) 

also bought a green balloon for 1k


----------



## -Lumi-

I bought one daisy egg for 370 TBT and another daisy egg for 350 TBT!


----------



## Kattea

Sold:
My Melody Easter Egg for 1.2k tbt
Prismatic Easter Egg for 3.9k tbt


----------



## moo_nieu

traded prismatic egg for sheep plush + 500 tbt
bought black famous mushroom for 300 tbt


----------



## seliph

this isn't definite ofc but i won't be able to check in much let alone edit the sheet for at least a couple weeks so

*values as of now:*
daisy egg - around 400tbt
squid egg - around 600 tbt
my melody egg - around 1000 tbt
dragon egg - ???? seen one offer of around 3k, that's it
prismatic egg - around 4k tbt


----------



## Blueskyy

seliph said:


> this isn't definite ofc but i won't be able to check in much let alone edit the sheet for at least a couple weeks so
> 
> *values as of now:*
> daisy egg - around 400tbt
> squid egg - around 600 tbt
> my melody egg - around 1000 tbt
> dragon egg - ???? seen one offer of around 3k, that's it
> prismatic egg - around 4k tbt



I'd agree Dragon is around 3 k and Prismatic is around 4k


----------



## hestu

Sold a dragon egg for 3k and traded another for a fresh feather + a cool feather. 

Sold a daisy egg for 400 tbt.


----------



## Holla

Sold a Swamp Potion for 775TBT


----------



## JellyBeans

bought a fresh feather for 2.5k
edit:and a blue frag for 1.5k


----------



## skarmoury

Bought a prisma egg for 3.5k tbt


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Bought the following*
Popsicle for 1.5k TBT
Daisy Egg for 400 TBT
Sakura Egg for 300 TBT
Swamp Potion for 1.1k TBT
Eerie Star Potion for 1.45k TBT
Eerie Star Potion for 1.4k TBT
Eerie Star Potion for 1.4k TBT
Candy Egg for 500 TBT
Yoshi Egg for 2k TBT


*Sold the following*
Sakura Egg for 400 TBT
Sheep Plush for 3k TBT
Cherry for 100 TBT
Cherry for 100 TBT
Snow Bunny for 5k TBT
Puppy Plush for 200 TBT

_Yes I know, I bought quite a few Eerie Star Potions  _


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a purple violet for 40 tbt


----------



## Roxxy

Sold a yellow frag for 1.2k


----------



## Holla

Sold a Christmas Gold Candy for 400TBT


----------



## Kirbyz

bought an invader for 4.3k from the amazing BalloonFight 

also forgot to add i bought a pastel disco egg for 2.4k!! thanks Shinigamii


----------



## Peach_Jam

bought a Christmas gold candy for 400 and sold a puppy plush for 230 :>


----------



## xara

bought a leaf ticket egg for 1.5k tbt!


----------



## Firesquids

Traded a turquoise squid egg for a purple bat potion


----------



## BluebearL

Bought a Rad feather for 4k tbt


----------



## Nefarious

Ahh I forgot to note this down, but last week I bought my last Wix Candy for 5k tbt.

Sold another Daisy Egg for 400 tbt earlier today as well.


----------



## jiny

sold a daisy egg for 400 tbt
sold my melody egg for 1k tbt
sold isabelle for 200 tbt

bought kaleidoclover for 1.5k tbt


----------



## Holla

Traded an October Birthstone and 450TBT for a Turquoise Squid Egg.

Also

Traded a Purple Bat Potion for a Turquoise Squid Egg.


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a famous black mushroom for 350 tbt


----------



## Insulaire

Traded Prismatic Egg for a Pink Star Fragment + 500 TBT


----------



## Holla

Sold Zipper Sakura for 150TBT
Sold Lucky for 200TBT
Sold Ruby (the Villager) for 400TBT


----------



## Firesquids

Sold Daisy Easter egg for 300 tbt


----------



## Insulaire

I don't see the Black Rose Hybrid in the tiers of the first post-- anyone know which tier it belongs in?


----------



## Firesquids

Insulaire said:


> I don't see the Black Rose Hybrid in the tiers of the first post-- anyone know which tier it belongs in?


I think they usually go for around 150-200


----------



## lana.

Insulaire said:


> I don't see the Black Rose Hybrid in the tiers of the first post-- anyone know which tier it belongs in?


If you click on the spreadsheet linked on the top of the first post, it’s listed in there.


----------



## Jhine7

Insulaire said:


> I don't see the Black Rose Hybrid in the tiers of the first post-- anyone know which tier it belongs in?


The first post hasn't been updated in a while, but according to the spreadsheet, it's Tier 6, 200-600 TBT.


----------



## Insulaire

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Aquilla

Sold My Melody egg for 1k tbt
Sold Squid Egg for 450 tbt + Birth Stone


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a puppy plush for 150 tbt :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold Jingle (the character collectible, not the Christmas Doll) for 200 TBT.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m thinking the Jack collectible should be bumped to tier 6. 
I started my search for them pretty much on Jan 2021. The ones I bought ranged in price from 300-350 tbt.


----------



## Holla

Bought Blue Star Fragment for 1.8k

Sold Black Famous Mushroom for 300
Sold June, August, November, December Birthstones + Pumpkin Cupcake + Ancient Candle for 810
Sold Leif for 200


----------



## Jhine7

Purchased these within the last week:

Bought a Jack for 150 TBT
Bought a Father's Day Carnation for 150 TBT
Bought an April Birthstone (Diamond) for 150 TBT
Bought a September Birthstone (Sapphire) for 150 TBT
Bought an October Birthstone (Opal) for 150 TBT

Bought a June Birthstone (Pearl) for 140 TBT
Bought an August Birthstone (Peridot) for 140 TBT
Bought a November Birthstone (Topaz) for 140 TBT
Bought a December Birthstone (Turquoise) for 140 TBT
Bought a March Birthstone (Aquamarine) for 140 TBT

Bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 130 TBT

Bought a Jingle Christmas Doll for 125 TBT

Bought an Ancient Candle for 120 TBT

Bought a Timmy Christmas Doll for 105 TBT

Bought a May Birthstone (Emerald) for 100 TBT

Bought a Green Candy for 90 TBT

Bought a Kapp'n Christmas Doll for 80 TBT
Bought a Cake for 80 TBT

Bought a Purple Violet for 40 TBT

Bought a Pear for 20 TBT

Bought a Red Pansy for 15 TBT
Bought a Red Tulip for 15 TBT
Bought a White Tulip for 15 TBT
Bought a Yellow Rose for 15 TBT

Bought a Red Lily for 10 TBT
Bought a White Lily for 10 TBT
Bought a Yellow Lily for 10 TBT
Bought a White Rose for 10 TBT
Bought a Yellow Tulip for 10 TBT

Bought a Yellow Violet for 5 TBT

Bought a Yellow Cosmos for 4 TBT

Bought a White Violet for 3 TBT
Bought a Yellow Pansy for 3 TBT


----------



## Roxxy

Forgot to post that I sold a purple violet for 40 tbt


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Mother's Day Carnation for 95 TBT


----------



## Holla

Bought a Green Star Fragment for 1.8k


----------



## Jhine7

Bought Jingle for 145 TBT


----------



## oak

Recently sold:
Eerie star potion (750 tbt)
Moonlight Egg (500 tbt)
Spring shamrock (200 tbt)
Pink rose (200 tbt)

I priced everything pretty low cause I wanted to sell them quickly, but if you're willing to wait you could probs get a bit more tbt for each one.


----------



## Goldenapple

Bought 5 black roses for 750 TBT! 

Edit: Also sold a dragonscale egg a week ago for 2.5k!


----------



## hestu

Sold a dragonscale egg for 2.9k


----------



## LoserMom

Bought a prismatic egg for 3.5k tbt


----------



## -Lumi-

LoserMom said:


> Bought a prismatic egg for 3.5k tbt



You got one!! Yay


----------



## BalloonFight

Traded 2 Dreamy Poppers for a Dragonscale Egg


----------



## oak

Sold a Black Famous Mushroom for 99tbt and a Friday the 13th Candy for 250.

I bought a Dark egg for 4k after looking since the beginning of November 2020 (with a small break inbetween).


----------



## seliph

i pretty much haven't been on since this post what's it lookin like now lads



seliph said:


> this isn't definite ofc but i won't be able to check in much let alone edit the sheet for at least a couple weeks so
> 
> *values as of now:*
> daisy egg - around 400tbt
> squid egg - around 600 tbt
> my melody egg - around 1000 tbt
> dragon egg - ???? seen one offer of around 3k, that's it
> prismatic egg - around 4k tbt



also if u think anything should move just @ me or quote me 'cause going through all the posts is a lot rn


----------



## Holla

Bought a Purple Star Fragment for 5k


----------



## hestu

Bought a pink frag for 4.5k!


----------



## Firesquids

Here's a few from the last couple weeks

bought:
a pave purple feather for 150 
another squid egg for 600 
famous black mushroom for 99
2 purple and 2 white violets for 200  (50 tbt each)


sold:
yellow tulip, purple candy together for 60
purple violet, red violet for 200
october birthstone for 150
Timmy Christmas doll for 105 
Tortimer for 350


----------



## SpaceTokki77

-sold a pave purple feather for 150 TBT
-sold a blue frag for 1k TBT

i know i don’t manage the spreadsheet or thread, but just some suggestions (for the sheet, that’s what i’m looking at anyway) if you guys have time to consider (again, just some possible ideas, doesn’t need to be updated soon or at all really) 

—coco and ruby should go between the waluigi egg and chocolate cake. i’ve seen them going for 600-800 TBT recently
—pave purple feather to the near-bottom of tier 5- it’s not really in much demand. i’ve sent them being sold for around 600 tbt
—purple bat potion a little higher up in tier 5, it’s going for around 1-2k lately
—eerie star potion to the near-top of tier 5, the demand for them isn’t really that high, i saw one go for 750 recently. they’re more in the 900-1k range now i believe
—pink house going down a little bit, i believe recent sales are around 750-800 tbt
—kirby egg going up higher, it’s in high demand right now and i saw one sell for 1k


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sold a Christmas Candy for 50 tbt, Daisy Easter Egg for 300 tbt, and Eerie Star Potion for 750 tbt.


----------



## Mr_Persona

sold an ancient candle for 150 today as couple weeks ago l sold a chocolate cake 150 and red candy 50tbt. I feel like red candy is selling at a less price these days. Was it much highet back then?


----------



## Roxxy

Bought an Eerie Star potion for 750 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

sold a famous black mushroom for 350


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

What would be the price for a my melody egg?


----------



## Foreverfox

Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> What would be the price for a my melody egg?


They are generally going for around 1k tbt, but of course, that is up to each seller.


----------



## Holla

Sold a Voodoo Doll for 100
Also sold a Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg for 450


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Foreverfox said:


> They are generally going for around 1k tbt, but of course, that is up to each seller.


thank you!


----------



## Nefarious

Recently bought an Ancient Candle for 150 tbt and a Blue Candy for 120 tbt.


----------



## Firesquids

Sold a Famous Mushroom for 250


----------



## King koopa

Thanks for the tier list! I don't sell collectibles yet, but if I ever do, I'll definitely keep this list in mind!


----------



## jiny

i traded a puppy plush for leif


----------



## SpaceTokki77

bought a black hybrid rose for 100 TBT. :3


----------



## Holla

Sold a Red Turnip for 455.


----------



## Jhine7

Past 2 days-

Bought a Peach for 260.
Bought a Red Turnip for 455.
Bought a Leif for 200.
Bought a Pink Tulip for 200.
Bought a Famous Mushroom for 245.
Bought a Candy Easter Egg for 350.


----------



## mogyay

luv u guys   sry for not updating it but had too much irl stuff going on lately, i'm off work this week so i rly hope to soon! ty for letting us know ur sales


----------



## Holla

Bought a Daisy Egg for 350.


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Chocolate Cake for 400.


----------



## Nefarious

Bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 150 tbt a few days ago.


----------



## moo_nieu

bought 5 white cosmos for 125 tbt recently


----------



## lana.

bought jack for 200 tbt


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Purple Candy for 430.


----------



## Jhine7

Bought an Orange Candy for 390.


----------



## moo_nieu

recently bought a timmy christmas doll for 100 tbt and a peach for 260 tbt


----------



## jadetine

Sold a prismatic egg for 3500 tbt


----------



## Jhine7

-


----------



## Roxxy

I have possibly a lot to save up but how much are Aurora sky’s going for? Would look fab in my star lineup


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Roxxy said:


> I have possibly a lot to save up but how much are Aurora sky’s going for? Would look fab in my star lineup


i agree, it would look amazing! they usually go for around 10k iirc


----------



## Roxxy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i agree, it would look amazing! they usually go for around 10k iirc


Just over half way there  good to have a goal I guess


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Roxxy said:


> Just over half way there  good to have a goal I guess


if you already have 5k then the rest of the way shouldn’t be too hard! the first half always feels like forever


----------



## Roxxy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> if you already have 5k then the rest of the way shouldn’t be too hard! the first half always feels like forever


I got lucky, you are talented


----------



## Firesquids

I bought 4 Friday the 13th candies for 800 tbt (200 tbt each)


----------



## BalloonFight

Sold a White Star Fragment for 5.5k TBT
Sold a Zombie Egg for 2k TBT


----------



## oak

I sold a light blue balloon for 1.5 tbt.


----------



## jiny

i sold a green balloon for 1.5k tbt!


----------



## Nefarious

Sold a Black Rose for 140tbt.
Bought a Candy Corn Egg for 450tbt recently as well.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sold a loveball for 15k tbt


----------



## Jhine7

Spent 74,270 TBT in the past 24 hours:

Prismatic Egg - 3,500
Pokeball, New Year's Party Popper, Yellow Feather, Teal House, Pave Feather - 18,000
Popsicle, Ice Cream Swirl, Eerie Star Potion - 3,400
Green Balloon - 1,500
Red Balloon, Ditto Egg - 3,000
Red Pikmin Egg, Pierrot Candy - 2,000
Frost Egg - 7,320
Dreamy Party Popper - 1,600
Orange Balloon - 2,000
Red Feather, Green Feather - 1,750
Light Blue Balloon - 1,500
Pink Star Fragment, Sheep Plush - 8,700
Celeste Chick Plush, Aurora Sky - 20,000


----------



## Foreverfox

Bought a cobweb egg for 2k


----------



## mogyay

ty lana for updating this     luv u, ty for ur hard work and sorry for being useless


----------



## lana.

mogyay said:


> ty lana for updating this     luv u, ty for ur hard work and sorry for being useless


UR NOT USELESS ILY, im glad i could help


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Classic Easter Egg for 500 TBT.


----------



## Peach_Jam

sold a black rose for 200 tbt and an F13 candy for 400 tbt


----------



## Nefarious

Bought a Zombie Halloweaster Egg for 1.4k tbt.


----------



## BalloonFight

Bought a Moonball for 6.5k tbt.


----------



## Foreverfox

BalloonFight said:


> Bought a Moonball for 6.5k tbt.


Jealzzz, but nice job!


----------



## Nefarious

Sold a Pink House for 550 tbt.


----------



## BalloonFight

Bought a Lucky for 300 TBT
Sold a Dragonscale Egg for 2.3k TBT


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Red Star Fragment for 1K


----------



## Jyurei

Sold a Pinky for 7k


----------



## kayleee

sold a strange doll for 9.5k!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold a My Melody Easter Egg for 700 TBT.


----------



## jadetine

Bought a blue star fragment for 1200 tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold a 2021 Goomba for 4k TBT.


----------



## Bob Zombie

Bought an Eerie Star Potion for 850.


----------



## Firesquids

sold a 2021 goomba for 3.5k and 1 squid egg


----------



## Plainbluetees

Sold a Pave Purple Feather for 450, a 2021 Cyan House for 310, and a 2021 Cherry for 40.


----------



## moo_nieu

bought 2 famous mushrooms for 250 tbt each


----------



## Nefarious

Bought a Moon Ball for 6000 tbt.
Bought a Cobweb Egg for 2250 tbt.

Sold a Cyan House for 280 tbt.


----------



## Aquilla

Bought a pikachu egg for 500 tbt and a yoshi egg for 1700 tbt


----------



## jadetine

Bought a yellow star fragment for 1200 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

bought another turquoise squid egg for 550


----------



## Aquilla

Sold Invader for Togepi egg + 2.5k tbt


----------



## Firesquids

bought a squid egg for 230


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Sold a green feather for 500.
Bought two black mushrooms, one for 250 one for 350


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sold a black famous mushroom for 350 tbt.


----------



## will.

sold a yellow house for 11k ♡


----------



## jadetine

Sold the 
う (Pink House)





For 550


----------



## Aquilla

Bought Easter Egg for 300!


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a White star frag + Chirstmas candy for 6k tbt


----------



## Firesquids

bought a zipper sakura for 200 tbt


----------



## King koopa

Bought a sakura egg for 300 tbt


----------



## skarmoury

Bought cocotryoshka for 200 tbt yes mom I’m a trendsetter 
imo it could go for way less seeing how many people are selling it, you didnt hear this from me tho jk


----------



## Firesquids

bought a flea for 200 tbt


----------



## LoserMom

Sold quirky doll for 500 tbt
Sold cocotryoshka for 200 tbt


----------



## AlyssaAC

Almost forgot to post this.

Sold Quirky Doll for 800 tbt
Sold Cocotryoshka for 300 tbt


----------



## SpaceTokki77

traded a quirky doll for a blue feather.


----------



## King koopa

Hey, I didn't buy or sell anything, but I do have a suggestion for the tier list:
For the cocotryoshika (I hope I spelled it right) I sold mine for 100 tbt and I've seen some users buy/sell them for around 100/200tbt and I think it belongs in the common section. Feel free to place it wherever you want as it's just my personal opinion, but I hope that gives you an idea on what they go for


----------



## seliph

Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, I didn't buy or sell anything, but I do have a suggestion for the tier list:
> For the cocotryoshika (I hope I spelled it right) I sold mine for 100 tbt and I've seen some users buy/sell them for around 100/200tbt and I think it belongs in the common section. Feel free to place it wherever you want as it's just my personal opinion, but I hope that gives you an idea on what they go for


we usually wait a while after a collectible is released before placing them anywhere, that way the value gets to relatively stabilize and it won't have to be moved every other day

---

on an unrelated note i realized i totally forgot to actually add the newest easter eggs to the spreadsheet, i thought i'd done it already but i guess not! will do that momentarily


----------



## jadetine

(Happily) sold the Cocotroyshka for 200 tbt!


----------



## Aquilla

Sold quirky doll for 900tbt


----------



## Sheep Villager

Bought Cocotryoshka  for 300 tbt​


----------



## jadetine

sold the quirky doll for 800 tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Cocotryoshka for 300 TBT.


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a squid egg for 500 and Lucky for 300


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold a Final Boss Feather for 15k TBT + a Quirky Doll + an Orange Balloon.


----------



## Holla

Traded my Nightmare Egg for a Pokeball.


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a pikachu egg for 400 tbt ️


----------



## Aquilla

Bought an Eevee egg for 2k and cherry for 200!


----------



## LoserMom

Bought a mom’s plush for 4.25k tbt


----------



## Megaroni

Sold Cocotryoshka for 300 tbt


----------



## Fye

Sold:
- squid egg for 500
- Waluigi egg for 800

bought:
- mother's and father's day carnations for 100 each


----------



## moo_nieu

recently bought a red star frag for 1k and yellow star frag for 1.3k 

edit: bought a blue star frag for 1.4k


----------



## oak

Sold a Quirky Doll for 700 tbt.

Also last week I bought a green feather for 950tbt and a blue feather for 1k tbt.


----------



## Dunquixote

I sold a prismatic egg for 2600 tbt recently.


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a blue star fragment for 800 TBT  Only 50 collectibles to go!


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Poptart Easter Egg for 1K TBT for my 140th unique collectible out of 189 total


----------



## Kirbyz

sold a toy hammer for a kirby egg and 1.5k tbt!


----------



## King koopa

This wasn't today, but recently I bought a September birthstone and a blue rose for 200 tbt, so I have 2 collectibles to go for my all blue lineup


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I sold a purple bat potion for 1200 tbt and a eerie star potion for 850 tbt 

(as Jhine7 mentioned, I sold my poptart egg for 1k. also as Kirbyz mentioned, I bought a toy hammer for the value of about 2.5k tbt)


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Tortimer for 300 TBT for my 141st unique collectible out of 189 total


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a blue pansy for 200 tbt


----------



## Ichiban

sold a bee plush for 4k tbt


----------



## Miharu

Bought a Clownfish Plush for 2k tbt!


----------



## Aquilla

traded bee plush for prismatic eggie


----------



## King koopa

Bought a moonlight egg for 1k tbt, and now I have 5 dream collectibles to go!


----------



## Miharu

*Bought:*
• Blue Jellyfish | 1k tbt
• Green Jellyfish | 1k tbt
• Pearl Oyster Shell Fish | 1k tbt
• Dino Plush | 2.5k tbt
• Bee Plush x2 | 2.5k tbt each

*Sold:*
• Strange Doll | 10k tbt


----------



## jadetine

Sold a dino plush for 2500 tbt yesterday!


----------



## seliph

damn yall wasted no time w these plushies


----------



## JellyBeans

- sold prismatic egg for 3k
- sold bee plushie for 2.5k
- bought pinky for 6k


----------



## kikotoot

seliph said:


> damn yall wasted no time w these plushies


(tbh I still think they're undervalued  ) They seem to be as popular (or more popular) than the fair's plushies, and will also be in more limited supply with each user getting 1 or 2 max (especially the dino... for reasons i can't say but u (a general 'you', you're in my cabin so know already) will see ) . dino could end up rarer than celeste

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2021

1:1 plushie trades I feel like are always fair, but bell prices typically feel a little arbitrary to me (but that's also just kinda a me thing)


----------



## xara

bought a stale cake collectible for 60 tbt! 

i now finally have all 3 cake collectibles!


----------



## Coach

Sold dino for 3.5k

Bought pink jellyfish for 3k
Bought silver jellyfish for 6k


----------



## deSPIRIA

Bought flower wand for 9k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold a Red Feather for 900 TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush for 1k TBT.


----------



## Miharu

Bought a Dino Plush for 2.5k tbt!


----------



## King koopa

Traded a clownfish plush for a blue star fragment, and my all blue lineup is almost complete, just need a cool feather!


----------



## kayleee

bought a White Star Fragment for 4.5k tbt + a Green Jellyfish!


----------



## Kirbyz

this was about a little while ago but i bought a chao egg for 1.2k!


----------



## BluebearL

-Bought a Chao egg for 1.8k tbt + leif collectible to make up 2k tbt value
-Bought Dino plush for 3.5k tbt


----------



## Holla

Traded a Dino Plush for a Prismatic Egg


----------



## jadetine

Bought a 2015 mori for 3000 tbt!


----------



## moo_nieu

bought a flea for 120 tbt


----------



## xara

bought a lobo collectible for 220 tbt!


----------



## Holla

Today I sold:
a Pink Lily for 200TBT
a Black Rose for 200TBT
and a Popsicle for 1.4k TBT


----------



## Holla

Also sold an Eerie Star Potion for 1k


----------



## Holla

Sold a Matryoshka Doll for 10TBT and a Christmas Candy for 100TBT


----------



## King koopa

Traded a dino plush for a cobweb egg, so I now have 4 collectibles to go for my October lineup and 3 for my blue and purple lineup!


----------



## Miharu

Bought:

Gold Jellyfish - 4.5k tbt
Pink Jelly fish - 3k tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a dino plush for 2.5k last night


----------



## Corndoggy

selling some christmas stuff from last year for 20tbt, they seem to be going incredibly cheap from what i have seen


----------



## airpeaches

Sold Dragonscale Easter Egg for 1.5k


----------



## tessa grace

How much should I sell my う for?


----------



## King koopa

thetessagrace said:


> How much should I sell my う for?


Well they are the highest middle of the road collectible, so you'd probably make 1.5k from selling


----------



## JellyBeans

- sold clownfish plush for 2.5k
- bought a goomba for 3.5k


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

sold cocotryoshka for 300tbt


----------



## seliph

gonna plop this for my own reference (and in case anyones curious)

i'd rather add all the camp collectibles to the spreadsheet at once but right now it looks like the clownfish/dino/bee plushies & pink jellies are gonna be tier 4, possibly lower tier 3. pearl oyster plush & common jellies seems like they're heading to tier 5

there's only been a couple gold/silvers moved so they're gonna wait a bit


----------



## ~Kilza~

Bought an Oarfish Tail for 200 TBT


----------



## seliph

can i get an f in chat


----------



## -Lumi-

seliph said:


> can i get an f in chat



 I’m really sad aw man


----------



## Ichiban

traded pink jelly for oarfish body


----------



## seliph

-Lumi- said:


> I’m really sad aw man


if anyone offers you a number less than 4 digits i'll fight them


----------



## deSPIRIA

2 oarfish tails went for 200
I traded a moonlight and cobwegg for head + tail
No rugrats


----------



## seliph

lungs said:


> 2 oarfish tails went for 200
> I traded a moonlight and cobwegg for head + tail
> No rugrats


u are the hero we need but don't deserve


----------



## Firesquids

bought bee plush for 2k and pearl oyster for 1.2k


----------



## IonicKarma

Traded a Dino Plush for a Oarfish Body
Bought a Oarfish Tail for 500 tbt + whatever you all end up deciding this thing is worth


----------



## a potato

I bought a tail for 250.


----------



## Croconaw

Sold Oarfish head for 300 TBT
Sold Oarfish body for 1.5KTBT
Sold Oarfish tail for 250 TBT


----------



## IonicKarma

Bought a Oarfish body for 1.7k


----------



## corlee1289

Sold gold moon jelly for 4850
Sold oar fish tail at 300


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Sold Moon Ball for 6.5k TBT


----------



## Firesquids

Traded a white star frag for a silver jelly fish and bought (Corlee1289's) gold jelly for 4850


----------



## _Donut_

Sold oarfish head for 270tbt


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

sold a pearl oyster plush for 1.2k and a bee plush for 2k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I bought a Bee Plush for 2k TBT and sold an Oarfish Body for 1.7k TBT.

Edit: Busy day!  I also sold a Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush for 1k TBT.


----------



## seliph

alright i think at least the plushies are stable enough to be added, will do that in a few

i also want to make a note, if you see your transaction already posted by the person you traded with on the past few pages, *please don't post it again *without at least mentioning the fact ty ty

EDIT also forgot to mention i'm gonna be looking at pre-event posts this week and making arrangements if necessary since i haven't gotten to do that in a while, they won't be on the update tab unless they're big moves


----------



## biibii

got a bee plush for 2k <3
traded a green balloon for a shell plush plus 900 tbt <3
bought a blue and green jelly for 1k tbt each


----------



## Sarah3

Sold a blue and green moon jellyfish for the price above ^

Sold an oarfish tail for 250 TBT


----------



## Coach

Traded prismatic egg for oarfish head + tail


----------



## IonicKarma

traded a Bee Plush for a Oarfish Body


----------



## seliph

spreadsheet updated:

Blue/Green Moon Jellyfish & Pearl-Oyster Shell added to T5 
Clownfish Plush added to upper T4 
Bee Plush & Dino Plush added to T3
i've got a pretty dead week this week so i can make adjustments if necessary


----------



## Kirbyz

sold
- bee plush / 2.8k/bee plush / 2.5k
- silver jelly / 4.5k
- pink jelly / 3k
- shell plush / 1.5k

bought
- flower wand / 13k
- oarfish head / 947 tbt


----------



## Holla

Sold:
Blue Moon Jelly for 1k
Pink Moon Jelly for 3k


----------



## Peach_Jam

Sold an oarfish head for 300


----------



## xara

bought a cool feather for 2.2k!


----------



## airpeaches

Bought a Blue Moon Jellyfish for 1k tbt 
Sold Pearl Oyster Shell Plush for 1.5k tbt


----------



## Aquilla

Sold a 3-piece oarfish for 2.5k


----------



## Megaroni

Sold puppy plush for 200 tbt
Traded blue jelly and 200 tbt for oarfish head
Traded blue jelly and 200 tbt for oarfish head


----------



## Holla

I bought an Oarfish body for 2k.


----------



## tiffanistarr

these oarfish piece prices


----------



## Holla

tiffanistarr said:


> these oarfish piece prices
> 
> 
> View attachment 397803


To be honest I was willing to pay a little more than what most people seem to be paying for the body. I wanted it pretty badly.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Sold oarfish head [to Soti] for 350 TBT


----------



## corlee1289

Sold a silver moon jelly for a My Melody egg + 3500 tbt


----------



## ryuk

bought pikachu egg for 350 + a festive bell


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Sold oarfish tail for 250tbt
Sold love ball for 10k + pink moon jellyfish


----------



## kayleee

Bought a blue jellyfish for 1k!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sold quirky doll for 700


----------



## seliph

think the oar body's a pretty safe 1.7k-2k so i've slapped it in T4
gold and silver jellies have also been added to T3

all that's left for now are oarfish head + tail


----------



## Holla

I bought a Sliver + Gold Jelly for a packaged deal of 8k.

I also bought a Green Jelly for 1k.

Sold a Sheep Plush for 3.5k.


----------



## JemAC

Sold a Squid Easter Egg for 500 tbt

Traded Prismatic Easter Egg for a Pink Jellyfish


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

sold green jellyfish for 1.4k
bought spring shamrock for 300tbt


----------



## jadetine

Sold a 2021 mori for 2500 tbt


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bought a chocolate cake for 400


----------



## airpeaches

Bought oarfish head for 400tbt
Bought oarfish tail for 200tbt
Bought oarfish body for 1.7ktbt


----------



## Croconaw

Bought a light blue balloon for 1.5K


----------



## Roxxy

Sold 3 piece oarfish for 3.5k


----------



## jadetine

Sold a 2021 cyan house for 310 tbt


----------



## g u a v a

is it possible to have a non google-docs version   i hate that it shares my e-mail info if i view


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

guav@ said:


> is it possible to have a non google-docs version   i hate that it shares my e-mail info if i view


This might help, if you right click on the link and click "open in incognito window" it won't do that. Or you can copy the link, and then paste it into an incognito/private window search bar for the same effect.


----------



## g u a v a

MorphiGalaxi said:


> This might help, if you right click on the link and click "open in incognito window" it won't do that. Or you can copy the link, and then paste it into an incognito/private window search bar for the same effect.


thank you!!


----------



## Jhine7

Bought an Eevee Easter Egg for 1.5K TBT


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bought a Clownfish Plush for 1.5k


----------



## _Donut_

Sold Cyan house for 270
Sold Cocoyoshka for 270


----------



## seliph

guav@ said:


> is it possible to have a non google-docs version   i hate that it shares my e-mail info if i view


if you have an alternative to google docs where i can essentially just copy & paste everything and edit it with the same ease then yes, otherwise it's all i got


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Blue Feather for 1.2K TBT 

Finally gonna be able to switch my all-red lineup to all-blue soon


----------



## moo_nieu

sold 2 puppy plushies for 200 tbt each


----------



## Croconaw

Bought a Mom’s Plush for 4.7K TBT!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I forgot to post my sales earlier but here's what I've got!

Zen Egg-10k tbt
Sheep Plush- 4k tbt
Hot Feather- 2k tbt
Oarfish Body- 1.8k tbt
Popsicle- 1.5k tbt
Moonlight Egg- 1k tbt
Sakura Egg- 500 tbt
Black Famous Mushroom x2- 500 tbt each
Orange Candy- 400 tbt
Jingle Christmas Doll- 100 tbt
Puppy Plush- 100 tbt
Tin Robot- 20 tbt
Festive Bell- 15 tbt


----------



## JellyBeans

sold an oarfish tail for 250


----------



## jiny

bought a prismatic egg for 3.5k and a poptart egg for 1.2k!


----------



## mogyay

i sold my gold jelly for 4k!


----------



## jadetine

Bought a pink star frag yesterday for 4500
Bought a red star frag today for 1200


----------



## pochy

-sold a blue moon jellyfish for 400 tbt + spring sakura 
-sold a green moon jellyfish for 900 tbt
:^)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bought a sheep plush for 4k!


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Yoshi Easter Egg for 2K TBT 

Probably my second favorite egg I own behind Frost


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a pink star fragment for 4.5k tbt


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a pink house for 500
Sold a candy easter egg for 400


----------



## ryuk

traded my oyster shell plush for a dino plush


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Sold a pikachu egg for 300tbt


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Thank you, I'm a collectables noob so this is very helpful!

A few months ago I won a Celeste Chick Plush in a drawing and someone really wanted it asked to trade it with an Aurora Sky which is one of the collectables I really wanted. When I explained this someone said that it might've been the most expensive trade (or something) they'd ever seen, now I understand why lol


----------



## Aquilla

Bought shell plush and moonlight egg for 1k each


----------



## seliph

StarlitGlitch said:


> Thank you, I'm a collectables noob so this is very helpful!
> 
> A few months ago I won a Celeste Chick Plush in a drawing and someone really wanted it asked to trade it with an Aurora Sky which is one of the collectables I really wanted. When I explained this someone said that it might've been the most expensive trade (or something) they'd ever seen, now I understand why lol


you know this site's economy is messed up when i looked at this and went "that aint that big of a trade though"


----------



## King koopa

Sold an oarfish body for 1.7k tbt and now I can buy more of my dream collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Clownfish Plush for 1.5k TBT. c:


----------



## King koopa

Sold a Christmas candy for 100tbt


----------



## Torts McGorts

Bought Lucky for 500 tbt


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sold Lucky for 500 tbt. c:


----------



## Aquilla

Bought a Mori for 1.9k tbt + shell plush
Sold a spring sakura for 400 tbt


----------



## jiny

sold a quirky doll for 600 tbt!


----------



## xara

bought isabelle for 200 tbt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I bought an apple from @/AlyssaAC for 450 tbt and sold a Cocotryoshka to @/LittleMissPanda for 200 tbt


----------



## JellyBeans

traded a pink jellyfish, red balloon + 1k for an invader (valued this to total 5k)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

a bit late but needed update on Celeste's value, I traded 10k tbt, white star fragment, Dino plush and pink moon jellyfish for her. about ~22k tbt in value


----------



## heyimsobored

This was yesterday, but I sold a Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush for 1.2k tbt


----------



## jiny

bought a easter egg for 350 tbt
bought a jingle christmas doll for 120 tbt


----------



## seliph

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> a bit late but needed update on Celeste's value, I traded 10k tbt, white star fragment, Dino plush and pink moon jellyfish for her. about ~22k tbt in value


we don't update based on outlier trades, unless overpaying for her becomes a trend she's staying put


----------



## IonicKarma

seliph said:


> we don't update based on outlier trades, unless overpaying for her becomes a trend she's staying put


Isn't Celeste already at T1? where else would it even go?


----------



## seliph

IonicKarma said:


> Isn't Celeste already at T1? where else would it even go?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

higher in t1 i guess


----------



## Jacob

Hold on i still need to buy a celeste plush one day can we start selling for like 2-3k or something


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a 3 piece oarfish set (head, body and tail) for 3.5k tbt


----------



## Kattea

seliph said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> higher in t1 i guess



I feel like we're gonna need an S tier for 20k+ collectibles soon, seeing how much star wands are going for these days.


----------



## seliph

Kattea said:


> I feel like we're gonna need an S tier for 20k+ collectibles soon, seeing how much star wands are going for these days.


the S stands for "seliph is disappointed in you"


----------



## Sarah3

Sold a Pink Moon Jellyfish for 2,050 TBT


----------



## Torts McGorts

Bought:

Blue rose for 350 tbt
Yellow candy for 20 tbt
Sold:

Festive bell for 25 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

here's some outliers for ya lol

(Sep 20th) Bought a pink moon jelly fish, a pink and a red carnation, and a red rose for 1010 tbt total
(October 5th) Traded a Bee Plush for 2458 tbt + Cobweb Halloweaster egg
(Oct 12th) Sold a zipper Sakura for 280 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

bought a purple bat potion for 1.5k tbt and bought coco for 700 tbt


----------



## xara

i always forget to post in here lol, but recently i’ve bought:

❁ a famous mushroom for 300 tbt
❁ an ancient candle for 75 tbt
❁ a spring shamrock for 175 tbt
❁ a purple and a white violet for 20 tbt per violet


----------



## kayleee

Bought 2 spring sakuras for 400 tbt each!


----------



## LoserMom

Sold boo egg for 1.2k tbt
Sold oarfish head for 300 tbt


----------



## Moonfish

Sold Lucky for 500
Sold Pastel Disco Egg for 3k
Sold spring Sakura x2 for 400 each
Traded Nightmare Egg for Heart Glow Wand
Sold Swamp Potion for 1.5k


----------



## Aquilla

traded Bee, Dino, Clownfish, Sheep plushies, Ghostoid and 2k for Dreamy egg.


----------



## xara

bought a ghostoid for 500 tbt! 

edit: bought a blue violet for 115 tbt as well!


----------



## Firesquids

Bought Coco for 700 and Mint for 300


----------



## ryuk

bought mom’s plush for 3.3k!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Bought Ruby for 600 TBT


----------



## Croconaw

Sold a Boo Egg for 1.2K TBT.


----------



## LoserMom

Sold sheep plush for 4.5k
Sold 2021 eerie + bat potion for 2k total


----------



## Firesquids

Bought Pumpkin glow wand for 4.8 k!


----------



## xara

bought jack for 500 tbt!!


----------



## Firesquids

Oh and I also bought a Jack for 500 tbt lol


----------



## KittenNoir

Bought Ghostly Preserves for 1.5k


----------



## Kattea

Sold my pumpkin wand for 4.5k.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold Ghostly Preserves for 1k TBT.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

sold a pumpkin wand for 7k tbt!


----------



## Mutti

Sold Red Doubustu no mori house - 600bells

Sold ghostoid - 500 bells


----------



## Roxxy

Sold pumpkin wand for 8k tbt


----------



## xTech

Bought a Wisp Egg for 2k TBT, traded a Pierrot Candy + F13 Candy + 3k TBT for a Wisp Egg + Boo Egg, and bought a Ghostly Preserves for 600 TBT.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sold a Purple Bat Potion for 1k tbt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Red Feather for 1k TBT.


----------



## King koopa

Bought a leaf egg for 1.5k tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sold a ghostly preserves collectible for 900 tbt yesterday


----------



## Holla

Sold 2 Purple Candies recently for 350TBT each


----------



## moo_nieu

sold a tricolor puppy plush for 100 tbt


----------



## airpeaches

sold ghostly preserves for 800 tbt, sold Boo egg for 1.3k tbt  ☺


----------



## Holla

Sold 2 Green Candies for 20TBT each


----------



## JellyBeans

bought a pumpkin cupcake and voodoo doll for 250 total, an ancient candle for 100, and sold a ghostoid for 500


----------



## moo_nieu

sold a flea for 300 tbt


----------



## Mutti

Sold pumpkin wand for 4.2k


----------



## will.

sold another yellow house for 10k, bought an aurora sky for 11k


----------



## xSuperMario64x

forgot to post here but I bought a Boo Egg for 1400 tbt 

also sold a Pikachu egg for 350 tbt


----------



## Torts McGorts

Sold:

Cherry (100)
Red tulip (30)
Tasty cake (25)


----------



## Firesquids

Bought Lobo for 400!
Also bought red and green feather for 2250


----------



## LoserMom

Recent sales:

Dino Plush - 2k
Oarfish Tail - 350
My Melody Egg - 600 + Spring Sakura
Peach - 250


----------



## Holla

Sold Sheep Plush for 4.5k

Bought Mom’s Plush for 5.5k

I’ve been finding that Mom’s Plush are harder to find and most sellers want more for it than the Sheep Plush. Could just be me but I wanted to share my perspective as I’ve bought/sold several Sheeps now and it took me awhile to even acquire one Mom’s Plush.


----------



## Croconaw

Holla said:


> Sold Sheep Plush for 4.5k
> 
> Bought Mom’s Plush for 5.5k
> 
> I’ve been finding that Mom’s Plush are harder to find and most sellers want more for it than the Sheep Plush. Could just be me but I wanted to share my perspective as I’ve bought/sold several Sheeps now and it took me awhile to even acquire one Mom’s Plush.


I paid 4.7K TBT for my Mom’s Plush, and wanted it more than a Sheep Plush. I definitely think the Mom’s Plush is at least a tier higher, especially since I haven’t seen any being sold recently.


----------



## Firesquids

bought yellow feather for 1.5k!
bought kapp'n christmas doll for 100


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Kirby Easter Egg for 1K TBT


----------



## Mutti

Brought coco for 300


----------



## LoserMom

Bought a spring sakura for 350


----------



## corlee1289

Bump, I couldn’t find this


----------



## Holla

Sold a Cobweb Egg for 2k


----------



## corlee1289

Bought bloodshot potion for 1.6K


----------



## seliph

halloween collectibles added + a few small changes made have fun


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Holla said:


> Sold Sheep Plush for 4.5k
> 
> Bought Mom’s Plush for 5.5k
> 
> I’ve been finding that Mom’s Plush are harder to find and most sellers want more for it than the Sheep Plush. Could just be me but I wanted to share my perspective as I’ve bought/sold several Sheeps now and it took me awhile to even acquire one Mom’s Plush.





Croconaw said:


> I paid 4.7K TBT for my Mom’s Plush, and wanted it more than a Sheep Plush. I definitely think the Mom’s Plush is at least a tier higher, especially since I haven’t seen any being sold recently.


sorry it's late, but I think partially why mom's plush is sold less is because, if I recall correctly, fewer were sold during the event! I actually bought mine because there were less, and I felt sorry for them :')


----------



## Firesquids

Bought 2 pumpkin cupcakes for 275


----------



## Aquilla

bought a dark blue house for a swamp potion, candycorn egg and 500 tbt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my recent sales:
• complete oarfish (head, body, tail) - 2000 tbt
• green stocking - 10 tbt
• festive bell - 10 tbt
• candy egg - 400 tbt
• Christmas candy - 75 tbt


----------



## oak

Bought a red feather for 1k tbt.
Bought 2 Christmas candies for 75 tbt each.


----------



## Firesquids

Sold pink house for 450


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sold a wisp egg for 3000 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

bought purple star frag for 4.5 k and lobo for 400


----------



## Firesquids

bought dreamy bear plush for 1k


----------



## KittenNoir

Bought a Snowflake Wand for 7.5k


----------



## shendere

bought 2 dreamy plushes for 1k each


----------



## xara

bought a bloodshot potion for 1.4k tbt!


----------



## Franny

sold snowflake wand for 7.5k


----------



## SpaceTokki77

traded a snowflake wand for a purple feather ^^


----------



## Meadows

Traded a snowflake wand for 1.5k and a mom's plush averaging 7k.


----------



## LoserMom

Sold a new yule log + cool feather for 7.5k


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Sold a snowflake wand for 7k


----------



## xara

bought a leif collectible for 250 tbt!


----------



## LadyDestani

Traded a White Feather for a Disco Egg. Sold the Disco Egg for 15k TBT.


----------



## Jhine7

Traded a yellow house for a strange doll


----------



## King koopa

Forgot to post it, but last week I traded the first event frost egg for a dark egg


----------



## Meadows

Out of curiosity, how much are the dark blue houses going for? Like I see it in the document, but some tend to go on the higher end of the tier, and some on the smaller side. I know mori is on the smaller side.


----------



## nanpan

sold love ball for 25k TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a This Snowman Has No Name for 200 TBT!


----------



## arikins

bought a puppy plush for 100 TBT


----------



## Firesquids

bought 2 candy corn eggs one for 300 one for 325, and pumpkin cupcake for 200


----------



## JellyBeans

sold a cool feather for 2.5k and a while back sold a blue frag for 1k!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sold a Pave Purple Feather for 500 and bought a Blue Pansy for 300


----------



## LadyDestani

Bought a Snow Bunny for 8k TBT.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Sold 
- green star fragment for 1k
- red christmas stocking for 150


----------



## Holla

Sold a Jingloid for 350TBT


----------



## ~Kilza~

Bought three separate Red Christmas Stockings for 150 TBT each


----------



## Croconaw

Sold Lobo for 200 TBT.


----------



## KittenNoir

Sold a jingloid for 350 tbt


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Blue Balloon for 1.15K TBT


----------



## shendere

bought a puppy plush for 100 tbt
bought 4 dreamy bears for 1k each


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Sold a Jingloid for 350 TBT
Sold a Red Christmas Stocking for 150 TBT! 

:>


----------



## King koopa

Sold a snowman collectible for 300tbt


----------



## LoserMom

Just bought a dreamy egg for 16k tbt + bee plush. On a scale of 1-10 rate how crazy I am pls


----------



## Koi Karp

bought a snowman for 350 tbt and jingloid for 350tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LoserMom said:


> Just bought a dreamy egg for 16k tbt + bee plush. On a scale of 1-10 rate how crazy I am pls


congrats!!


----------



## Foreverfox

LoserMom said:


> Just bought a dreamy egg for 16k tbt + bee plush. On a scale of 1-10 rate how crazy I am pls


Psh...hardly crazy! I shudder to realize what I've spent on collectibles... but I will say, I had no idea the Dreamy egg went up so much!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LoserMom said:


> Just bought a dreamy egg for 16k tbt + bee plush. On a scale of 1-10 rate how crazy I am pls


that's like 600% or more what I paid

of course, I also got it while it was new, so

honestly, just makes me glad I got it when I did


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold a Snowman and Red Christmas Stocking for 500 TBT (I priced them at 350 and 150 respectively).

Sold an Orange Balloon for 2k TBT.


----------



## LoserMom

LambdaDelta said:


> that's like 600% or more what I paid
> 
> of course, I also got it while it was new, so
> 
> honestly just makes me glad I got it when I did


Yeah I definitely wish I would’ve been able to get it when it was new lmao


----------



## airpeaches

Sold a Jingloid for 350tbt and a Red Christmas Stocking for 200tbt ☺


----------



## ~Kilza~

Bought 3 Red Star Fragments for 1.2k TBT each.


----------



## Aquilla

Bought dreamy bear for 1.3k and a kaleidoclover for 3k


----------



## Mutti

brought 2 pink jellymoonfish for 2k each & shell plus for 1250 tbt


----------



## MasterM64

Mutti said:


> brought 2 pink jellymoonfish for 1k each



I assume that is a typo. Looking at my shop records (in store credit logs), it was 2k each through Store Credit transaction and 1,250 for the Shell Plush as well.


----------



## Mutti

MasterM64 said:


> I assume that is a typo. Looking at my shop records (in store credit logs), it was 2k each through Store Credit transaction and 1,250 for the Shell Plush as well.


Oops sorry i dont know what i was thinking of edited!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a dark egg for 4.5k


----------



## Koi Karp

sold:
kaleidoclover 2k
blue balloon 1k


----------



## Halloqueen

Following other sales reported here, I sold a Snowflake Glow Wand for 7.5k.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sold a dreamy bear plush for 1500 tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold a Pave Purple Feather for 800 TBT.


----------



## Firesquids

Bought mint for 200


----------



## thefallenfruit

bought a Vesta for 85 tbt


----------



## Ryumia

*Purchased*: Orange Balloon collectible for 1.3k TBT, Pavé collectible for 150 TBT, Red Christmas Stocking collectible for 100 TBT, and Christmas Candy collectible for 100 TBT.


----------



## Firesquids

Bought Lucky for 425


----------



## tessa grace

Sold 2 mothers day carnations and 2 fathers day carnations for 450 tbt all together


----------



## iiyyja

List of items I've purchased over the past few weeks: 
pink house - *500tbt* 
cyan house - *300tbt*
black hybrid rose - *150tbt*
cherry - *70tbt*


----------



## Franny

idk if this matters but 
sold weird doll for 20k + snow bunny + full oarfish set (thank you @Ori!)


----------



## iiyyja

bought a teal house for 745tbt


----------



## MasterM64

Franny said:


> idk if this matters but
> sold weird doll for 20k + snow bunny + full oarfish set (thank you @Ori!)



For clarification, you mean a 5 piece (Head, 3 Body, 1 Tail), not 3 piece (Head, Body, Tail) oarfish set correct? I know @Ori was selling a 5 piece set.

Congratulations to you both on some awesome trades!


----------



## Franny

MasterM64 said:


> For clarification, you mean a 5 piece (Head, 3 Body, 1 Tail), not 3 piece (Head, Body, Tail) oarfish set correct? I know @Ori was selling a 5 piece set.
> 
> Congratulations to you both on some awesome trades!


yes, sorry, a 5 piece set


----------



## MasterM64

Franny said:


> yes, sorry, a 5 piece set



Thank you and it is all good!  Weird Dolls almost like never sell or get traded due to their rarity so just wanted to make sure it was being documented correctly for this thread.


----------



## xara

bought mint for 250 tbt!


----------



## iiyyja

bought a cyan house for 250tbt


----------



## seliph

haven't been able to look at tbt all december lmao ayyy

gonna be a bit before an update but i'll post when it happens


----------



## seliph

xmas stuff added, i'll look at moving other stuff later ✌


----------



## amemome

just sold a dino plush for 2k.


----------



## amemome

sold a bee plush for 2.8k!


----------



## Franny

bump


----------



## kayleee

bought a bat potion for 1k, bloodshot potion for 1.3k!


----------



## Croconaw

Sold a Blue Star Fragment for 1.2K TBT


----------



## BrokenSanity

Bought a Vesta for 50 TBT


----------



## Firesquids

Sold pink love potion for 10 k tbt+ dino plush, ice cream swirl, and Tortimer


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Chao Easter Egg for 1.7K


----------



## Firesquids

Bought 2 blue moon jellies for 600 tbt each, 2 snow angel snowmen for 300 tbt each and a yellow star frag for 900 tbt


----------



## Blink.

recent stuff
idk if my art offers should be included

bought *Pink Feather* for *7k*
traded *Wisp Egg & Ditto Egg & Art* for *Blue & Yellow frag & Dreamy Popper*
Traded *Poptart Egg* for *Leaf Ticket* (about the same value around 1.5k?)

caused the manifestation of pee potion in @digimon's head and now have a Swamp Potion (this doesnt count towards tier list but was funny)


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold a Pave Purple Feather for 800 TBT.
Sold a Pave Pink Feather for 850 TBT.


----------



## Midoriya

I sold a Pave Pink Feather to Franny around a week ago for 900 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bump :>

I recently sold a pink feather for 7k tbt + poptart egg (about 8k total)

also bought a final boss feather for 18.9k + pumpkin wand (3.5k) + dino plush (1.5k) + leaf ticket egg (1.5k) + 3,000 tbt, totaling about 28.4k! I'm sure this is a bit of an outlier since I was pretty desperate for the feather lol, just figured I would make a record of it here. 

I also sold a bunch of other things in my selling thread and I have records of all of my sales in the OP!


----------



## Equity

I bought one Turquoise Squid Easter Egg collectible at 600 TBT!


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a Junimo egg for 1500


----------



## Mars Adept

Sold a Junimo Egg for 1000 TBT.


----------



## Holla

Bought A Splat Egg for 1k TBT


----------



## Midoriya

Sold Blue Junimo Easter Eggs to Firesquids and Xara for 1,500 TBT each.


----------



## Firesquids

sold Ice cream swirl for 1.5k


----------



## KittenNoir

Sold a fossil egg for 300 TBT


----------



## Firesquids

bought splat egg for 900 tbt


----------



## Firesquids

sold Junimo egg for 1.6k


----------



## Firesquids

Bought Aurora Sky for 11k!


----------



## Franny

Traded snow bunny for prismatic egg and spring bloom egg. i don't know the value of spring bloom but i love it and prismatic so to me it's worth it lol but idk the tbt value of the trade


----------



## SirQuack

Sold a Ladybug Easter Egg for 600 TBT


----------



## xara

bought a fossil egg for 300 tbt.


----------



## Jhine7

Sold a Fossil Easter Egg for 300 TBT


----------



## Sarah3

Sold a Blue Junimo Easter Egg for 1,500 TBT


----------



## King koopa

Sold a fossil egg for 300 tbt


----------



## Gene.

Sold Paradise Planning Egg for 700 TBT


----------



## Merielle

Traded a Spring Bloom Egg for a Yellow Feather!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold two Spring Bloom eggs for 2.8k TBT each.
Sold a Ladybug egg for 700 TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Ladybug Easter Egg from @~Kilza~ and a Paradise Planning Easter Egg from @Genexte for 700 TBT each.


----------



## Holla

Bought a Junimo Egg for 1200
Sold a Prismatic Egg for 3500
Also traded a Sakura Egg for a Fossil Egg


----------



## JellyBeans

sold a paradise planning egg for 600


----------



## xara

sold a fossil egg for 300 tbt!


----------



## Merielle

Sold a Blue Junimo Egg for 1.5k!


----------



## seliph

haven't posted here in a while buuut i'll hopefully be able to add the new eggs to the spreadsheet sometime next week, onboarding/training with this new job is frying my brain more than clue 6


----------



## CometCatcher

Sold a Blue Junimo Egg for 1.5k TBT
Sold a Tricolored Puppy Plush for 100 TBT
Bought a Fossil Egg for 300 TBT


----------



## BrokenSanity

seliph said:


> haven't posted here in a while buuut i'll hopefully be able to add the new eggs to the spreadsheet sometime next week, onboarding/training with this new job is frying my brain more than clue 6


Also Love potion and the new pink pave feather aren't on the tier list yet 
It was just a friendly suggestion btw, I know people have lives outside of the internet so they can't always keep updating the sheet


----------



## seliph

valentines day collectibles added; love potion in tier 1 and the feather in tier 5


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sold Spring bloom egg for 2.1k TBT


----------



## MasterM64

Been a while since I have posted stuff on here (really should do it more often now due to my shop lol)! Recently Sold Highlights in past many weeks (Pure TBT/Trade-ins/Store Credit Transactions [not counting Master Rule Items]):

Yellow House for 10,000+ TBT
Paradise Planning Egg for 2,300 TBT
Spring Bloom Egg for 2,500 TBT
Dino Plush (x 2) for 3,500 TBT each
Wallopoid for 500 TBT
Famous Mushroom for 250 TBT
Mint for 250 TBT? (I know I had Mint recently, but can't seem to find record of price)
Peach for 300 TBT
Fossil Egg (x 2) for 300 TBT
Ladybug Egg for 1,000 TBT
Jingle Doll for 100 TBT
Cocotryoshka for 300 TBT
Snow Angel Snowman for 200 TBT
Easter Egg (regular) for 350 TBT
Red Christmas Stocking for 250 TBT
Daisy Egg (x 3) for 300 TBT
Green Candy (x 2) for 25 TBT
Pikachu Egg for 750 TBT


----------



## MasterM64

Sold Boo Egg for 5,000 TBT in value and sold Rad Feather for 10,000 TBT in value roughly.


----------



## Valzed

Okay, so I'm old as heck and my eyes aren't what they once were. I was trying to find out what Tier/price range Summer Shells (like the one in my line up) are and I didn't see them. I'm sorry to ask but if someone could check for me & let me know I'd appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## King koopa

This was a little while ago, but I bought a hot feather for 2.5k tbt+a blue star fragment


----------



## digimon

Valzed said:


> Okay, so I'm old as heck and my eyes aren't what they once were. I was trying to find out what Tier/price range Summer Shells (like the one in my line up) are and I didn't see them. I'm sorry to ask but if someone could check for me & let me know I'd appreciate it. Thank you!



i don't think the summer shell has been made tradeable/giftable, so there isn't a spot on the tier list on it since there hasn't been any trades/sales with it


----------



## Valzed

digimon said:


> i don't think the summer shell has been made tradeable/giftable, so there isn't a spot on the tier list on it since there hasn't been any trades/sales with it


Oof. Another sign I'm getting old. I hadn't even thought about if it was tradeable or not. I'm sure you're right though. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Moon Ball for 5.5K TBT


----------



## Firesquids

bought
Swamp potion for 1800
2 Fleas one for 200, the other for 300
Lucky for 500


----------



## BakaRina

Brought a Moon Ball for 9K TBT


----------



## Merielle

Bought a White Star Fragment for 6k!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Bought popsicle for 1,700 TBT


----------



## Croconaw

Bought Pokéball for 11K


----------



## kayleee

Bought a Kirby egg for 1k!


----------



## Firesquids

Oh and I bought a toy hammer for 3000 a little while ago


----------



## Bob Zombie

Bought a zombie for 2k


----------



## Firesquids

Bought ladybug egg for 750


----------



## xara

i always forget to post in here , but i bought ruby (character), one of my dream collectibles, for 600 tbt!!


----------



## will.

will. said:


> sold another yellow house for 10k





Jhine7 said:


> Traded a yellow house for a strange doll





MasterM64 said:


> Yellow House for 10,000+ TBT


based on these sales since yellow house was moved to tier 2, i suggest it be moved back up to tier 1? maybe highest of tier 2?


----------



## LadyDestani

First prices listed for some of the new collectibles.

Bought an Indigo Mushroom Lamp for 300 TBT.
Bought a Viridis Mushroom Lamp for 500 TBT.
Bought a Golden Mushroom Lamp for 800 TBT.


----------



## LoserMom

Bought an indigo mushroom lamp for 400 tbt


----------



## LoserMom

Bought another indigo mushroom lamp for 400 
Bought lily of the valley for 1.3k


----------



## LadyDestani

Bought a Fly Agaric Mushroom Lamp for 2k TBT. That might be on the top end for pricing, though.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I made a trade for my unpurchased butterfly wand for a snowbunny. I know it isn't an actual number, but it may help to pin point.


----------



## Roxxy

I bought 2 glistening butterflies for 4K each (my dream collectible and could only afford thanks to my amazingly wonderful friend @The Pennifer )        Thank you to @Kirbyz  @BalloonFight 

Also bought a citrine crystal from @Bluebellie for 500 tbt, Tysm


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold an Enchanted Butterfly Wand and a Lily of the Valley for 9k TBT.


----------



## Hanami

hi, does anyone know how much tbt are the following collectibles going for?

- bluebird of happiness plush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- citrine crystal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- caustic crystal


----------



## Kirbyz

Hanami said:


> hi, does anyone know how much tbt are the following collectibles going for?
> 
> - bluebird of happiness plush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - citrine crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - caustic crystal


so far, ive see the 15 ticket collectibles such as those two crystals go for about 500 tbt each, and seeing as though the lily of the valley (35 tickets) goes for about 1.3k-1.5k tbt, i think its safe to assume the bluebird plush (25 tickets) would be in between both of those at around 800-1k tbt

this is just my guess though as i havent really seen any bluebird plush sold, and everyone has been selling and buying for different prices so its fluctuating a bit


----------



## LadyDestani

Traded a Zombie Egg for a Death Angel Mushroom.

Bought a Butterfly Wand for 7k TBT.


----------



## LoserMom

Bought a pearlescent crystal for 2k

Bought a pearlescent crystal and opalescent crystal together for 6.5k

Bought a glowing butterfly spirit for 4.5k


----------



## Firesquids

Bought a Lucky for 500 and another Lucky for 600


----------



## LadyDestani

Bought a Lily of the Valley for 1.8k TBT.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold an Opalescent Crystal for 2.5k TBT.
Sold an Indigo Mushroom Lamp for 1.5k TBT.


----------



## Firesquids

Bought an Indigo mushroom lamp for 600
and Golden mushroom lamp for 800


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I bought a caustic crystal for 1.4k


----------



## Emolga59

Sold a silver jellyfish for 2k


----------



## BalloonFight

Sold a Tortimer for 700 TBT


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sold a Caustic Crystal for 1.5k TBT.


----------



## Cheremtasy

A few weeks old but probably still relevant:
Sold a dreamy party popper for 1.1k
Sold a pink moon jellyfish for 800 tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Traded my Strange Doll for an Enchanted Butterfly Wand.


----------



## LadyDestani

Sold a Viridis Mushroom Lamp for 500 TBT.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Recent collectable transactions

Traded my 


 for 


Traded my 

 for 


Traded my 

 for 



Bought Pumpkin Cupcake

 for 250 TBT


----------



## Gene.

Bought Ladybug Egg for 850 TBT

(only posting cause there are so few trade numbers for this one)


----------



## VillageDweller

Sold a Bluebird of Happiness Plush for 1.3k TBT!


----------



## Jhine7

Bought Star Wand for 40K.
Traded Star Wand for Galaxy Egg, Dreamy Egg, Purple Star Fragment, Opalescent Crystal, Rose Crystal
Sold Galaxy Egg and Opalescent Crystal for 20K.

Gained 6 new collectibles, 19 to go to have owned 1 of each


----------



## Holla

Bought a Gleaming Butterfly Spirit for 4k


----------



## Aquilla

Sold a pearlescent crystal to Amilee for 4k.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a Heart Wand for 10k
Bought a Snowflake wand for 5k
Bought a Blue Star Fragment for 1.5k


----------



## Merielle

Bought Dark Easter Egg for 4.5k
Bought Blue Feather for 1k
Bought Mother's Day Carnation for 200
Bought September Birthstone (Sapphire) for 200
Bought July Birthstone (Ruby) for 125
Sold Lump of Coal for 150


----------



## Bagelbagon

transactions from this month:
bought white violet for 50  
bought purple violet for 50  
sold bluebird of happiness plush for 1.8k  
bought green balloon for 1k
bought tortimer for 450


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I’ve sold:

-A Tricolored Puppy Plush for 200 TBT
-A Chocolate Cake for 450 TBT
-Leif for 200 TBT
-Pavé for 125 TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Glowing Butterfly Spirit for 3k and an Ice Cream Swirl


----------



## Aquilla

Bought a spring shamrock for 250


----------



## Merielle

Bought an Indigo Mushroom Lamp for 700
Bought a Pink Hybrid Lily for 250


----------



## xara

my recent purchases 

bought an indigo mushroom lamp for 600 tbt
bought a jingloid for 350 tbt
bought a kwanzaa candy for 325 tbt


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Bought a Bee Plush for 2K
Bought a Pumpkin Wand for 2K


----------



## magicaldonkey

bought a purple bat potion for 1.2K TBT
bought an eerie star potion for 1K TBT

--

sold a pumpkin wand for 2K TBT


----------



## Zerous

Sold a citrine crystal for 1300 tbt : )


----------



## jadetine

Sold my Ghostly Gold by purchasing these items in exchange for the listed tbt:
Shadow Kitty Plush for 1800 tbt
Angel Wings Potion x2 for 2700 tbt each


----------



## magicaldonkey

bought a rainbow candy for 1050 TBT
traded a shadow kitty plush for a rainbow candy

i only need 2 more for my lineup LETS GO


----------



## skarmoury

Got a spectral preserve for 1k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold a Shadow Kitty Plush for 1.3k and bought a Fancy Kitty Plush for 3k.


----------



## Croconaw

Sold 5 Gastly Eggs 


 for 1.5K TBT.


----------



## Holla

Bought a Rebel Gnome for 210 (almost forgot to post but there doesn’t seem to be many other sales if any at all so I figured it’d help out).


----------



## seliph

hey thought i should probably post a quick "update" in the thread

i know this hasn't been updated in a long time, having full time school on top of work this is probably the lowest thing on my priority list. i took a few days on my break to have fun with the halloween event but that's about it.

that being said if anyone wants to chime in for say the remainder of the event on *where they think anything should roughly be moved/placed* please feel free to do so, it would help a ton. just please either quote this post or ping me if you do so i can see, i don't look at this thread often!

editing to say i see the pumpkin wand hard flopped so i'll get on that in a bit lmao


----------



## magicaldonkey

traded an angel wings potion for a rainbow candy + 885 TBT
traded a shadow catto plush for a rainbow candy


----------



## Holla

Sold a Pierrot candy for 1K


----------



## Liz!

Bought a rainbow candy for 1K.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

traded a raven wings potion for a gleaming butterfly


----------



## Holla

Bought a Lily of the Valley for 2.5k

I know that’s more than in the past but several users (including myself) are looking to buy one and hardly any are being sold so I was willing to pay more. 

Unsure how/if this will affect its overall value.


----------



## seliph

added fair collectibles, there is not a lot of info on mushrooms so feel free to be like Um Akshually


----------



## oak

I sold a Viridis mushroom for 600tbt and traded a Golden mushroom for a value of 1750ish tbt


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Sold a Gastly halloweaster egg for 500.


----------



## Holla

Sold 2 Rafflesia for 500TBT each


----------



## JellyBeans

sold a gastly egg for 300tbt + bought a pink frag for 4k!


----------



## Mars Adept

Sold the following:
Gourdy for 900 TBT
Spectral Preserves for 700 TBT
Fancy Kitty Plush for 2400 TBT


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Sold Citrine Crystal for 800tbt


----------



## Midoriya

Sold a Pumpkin Pie collectible for 5,000 TBT.


----------



## Jhine7

Also bought a Pumpkin Pie collectible for 5K TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bump! This is a good thread to have in plain view


----------



## BrokenSanity

This was all the way back in October but I guess I should mention this
I traded a Fancy Kitty Plush 


 for a Rainbow Candy


----------



## Jhine7

Bought a Christmas Gold Candy for 2.5K


----------



## Holla

Sold two Shadow Kitties for 1K each and a Lump of Coal for 200


----------



## xSuperMario64x

traded my aurora egg for a heart glow wand


----------



## Merielle

Sold a Hanukkah Candy for 250!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a ghostly preserves for 800 tbt


----------



## BrokenSanity

Traded entire camp tbt plushie set 





 for Pumpkin Pie

 about a week or something ago


----------



## corlee1289

Sold 2 Hanukkah candies for 200TBT each


----------



## Biyaya

I bought a Hanukkah candy for 300,
sold Lucky for 400, 
sold a Swamp Portion for 1.5k, 
sold a Zombie Egg for 1.25k, and
sold a Wix Candy for 4.5k.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

sold gingerbread cookie for 100
sold hot coco for 100
sold silent night bauble for 100
sold duck plush for 100


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold Toy Duck Plush x2, Gingerbread Man x1, and Silent Night Bauble x1 for 125 TBT each (500 TBT total)


----------



## BrokenSanity

Bought Gingerbread Man for 238 TBT


----------



## KittenNoir

Sold:

Duck Plush 200 TBT
Hot Chocolate 150 TBT
Silent Night Bauble 150 TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Bluebird of Happiness Plush for 1.7k.


----------



## Merielle

Traded a Star Glow Wand for an Aurora Sky, Pink Love Potion, Moon Ball, and a Purple Star Fragment!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Bought 3 bees 1.5k ea


----------



## Torts McGorts

Sold a pink rose for 213, purchased a yellow star frag for 1250.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

traded a Poptart Egg, Chao Egg, and Lily of the Valley for a Pumpkin Pie  (~5k tbt value)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Sold a Father's Day Carnation for 150 TBT
- Sold two Red Holiday Candles for 60 TBT each


----------



## BrokenSanity

Traded Angel Wings Potion for Rainbow Candy + 500 TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Toy Duck Plush for 50 TBT, a Jingloid for 100 TBT, and Tricolored Puppy Plush for 50 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bought a Pavé collectible for 100 tbt


----------

